# Fillari-lehden keskustelut > Ammattilaispyöräily >  >  Tour de France 2018

## VesaP

Reitin julkistaminen suorana lähetyksenä täältä:

http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x15hmpe

Tänään 17.10. klo 12.30 Helsingin aikaa.

Edit: Tulee myös Eurosport 1:ltä näköjään!!!

----------


## VesaP



----------


## Googol

Pahus, unohtui katsoa.

Ehkä hieman parempi kuin odotin. 65 km etappi on tietysti aika vitsi, vaikka lähes kokonaan nousua tai laskua onkin. Maalimäki on kuitenkin todella kova, joten tuskin mitään ilotulitusta sitä ennen tapahtuu, joten en tiedä, onko lyhyydestä mitään iloa. Ylipäänsä kaipaisin yhtä sellaista 7+ tunnin vuorietappia, jolla todella mitattaisiin kestävyyttä.

Kiviteitä on melko paljon (22 km). Jos porukka menee palasiksi jos Auchy les Orchies - Bersee -sektorilla (2700m, ****) tai sitä seuraavalla Mons en Pevele'n osalla (900m, *****), matkaa maaliin on vielä tunti ja paljon sektoreita edessä, joten eroja voi syntyä paljonkin.

----------


## kuovipolku

Eikö tuommoisia lyhyitä etappeja ajettu useinkin vielä ns. modernina aikana? Ainakin oli niitä kahden etapin päiviä, mutta olivatko ne sitten lyhyen aika-ajon ja lyhyehkön mutta silti normaalipituisen etapin yhdistelmiä?

Siitähän on ollut paljonkin mielipiteiden vaihtoa (ja niistä tiukasti kiinnipitämistä) ja spekulointia mitä lyhyet mutta useita kovia nousuja sisältävät osuudet merkitsisivät. Nythän usean kovan nousun etappi johtaa lähes aina siihen että joku vahva talli pitää kovaa mutta ei liian kovaa vauhtia ja ajaa päättäväisesti kiinni kaikki GC-kärkimiesten yritykset jos niitä joku uskalias ylipäätään tekee ja sitten viimeisen nousun viimeisillä kilometreillä "aloitetaan kilvanajo". 

Mä en osaa yhtään veikata muuttuuko mikään jos niin sanotusti ajetaan vain ne kovat nousut. Kaikki ovat tietenkin vähemmän väsyneitä - mutta jos ajetaan alusta asti enemmän täysillä ja hyökkäyksiä on enemmän, voidaankin olla äkkiä vielä väsyneempiä (koska väsymyksen kertymisen tahtia tai määrää ei mikään talli voi silloin kontrolloida samalla lailla), minkä *pitäisi* luoda mahdollisuuden poikkeaviin ratkaisuihin ja ehkä yös poikkeuksellisen suuriin eroihin. 

Tai sitten ei. Huipputallit ovat penteleen taitavia vastaamaan lähes kaikkiin reittisuunnittelijoiden heille heittämiin haasteisiin. Tarvitaan oikeastaan aina sääjumalien puuttuminen kilpailun kulkuun tavalla tai toisella ennen kuin DS:ien pasmat menevät sekaisin.

----------


## Googol

Kaksoisetappeja oli kaiketi jonnekin 90-luvulle asti, tosin ne taisivat useimmiten koostua lyhyestä aika-ajosta ja tasamaaetapista. Tuosta tulee lähinnä mieleen, että pätkäistään alusta 5 km pois ja saadaan unelmieni vuoristotempo.

----------


## pulmark

TdF esikisa, viikon pituinen Criterium du Dauphine polkaistiin käyntiin tänään lyhyellä 6km Prologuella, jonka nopein oli Kwiatkowski (Sky). Skyn G. Thomas kaatui ITT, mutta pystyi ajamaan etapin loppuun hyvällä suorituksella. Reitti sisältää mm. 35km TTT ja 4 peräkkäistä, lyhyehköä mäkimaaliin päätyvää etappia.

TdF kokonaiskilpailun suosikeista TOP15 ovat mukana mm. Nibali, Bardet, Zakarin, G. Thomas, D. Martin, A. Yates, M. Soler, B. Jungels, ja W. Barguil.     

Kisan web-sivut:  
https://www.criterium-du-dauphine.fr/en/

Stream:
http://cyclingstream.com/

----------


## 90kg

Random tuumailuja:

Mites jos Froome ei pääsis starttaamaan (syystä tai toisesta  :Hymy:  ) tai joutuisi keskeyttämään niin millaiset olis Geraint Thomaksen GC mahkut? Näyttäis olevan 17 -kerroin Nbetissä.

Ja kumpi on oikeasti vahvempi Julian Alaphilippe vai Bob Jungels?

----------


## buhvalo

> Random tuumailuja:
> 
> Mites jos Froome ei pääsis starttaamaan (syystä tai toisesta  ) tai joutuisi keskeyttämään niin millaiset olis Geraint Thomaksen GC mahkut? Näyttäis olevan 17 -kerroin Nbetissä.
> 
> Ja kumpi on oikeasti vahvempi Julian Alaphilippe vai Bob Jungels?



G:llä ehkä kertoimiensa mukaiset mahdollisuudet, ja Froome poislukien 4-5 kovempaa suosikkia. Nairo, Nibali, Dumoilin jopa Giron jäljiltä, Porte ja ehkä Bardet. 

Jungles kun GT:stä puhutaan.

----------


## juakko

Taitaa kyllä olla niin että Froome jälleen voittaa Tourin eikä kellään mulla ole mitään saumaa, paitsi ehkä toisella Sky-kuskilla jos tapahtuu kolareita tms. En usko että vedonlyöntitoimistotkaan sen enempää kerrointa antaa kuin mikä on kisan pilaavan sattuman todennäköisyys.

----------


## tarveainelaskelma

Joo aika lailla kannattaa jättää suora voittajaveto taas Tourista tekemättä ja keskittyä muihin kohteisiin...

----------


## tarveainelaskelma

> Joo aika lailla kannattaa jättää suora voittajaveto taas Tourista tekemättä ja keskittyä muihin kohteisiin, joista tienata rahaa...



Dumoilille lähti pl Froome.

----------


## kuovipolku

Pyrenneillä on (toisin kuin kenties meillä) paikoin satanut pitempään ja enemmän kuin olisi toivottu. Tourin 19. osuuden maalina on Laruns, jonne ajetaan kuvassa näkyvää tietä. Mutta se ajetaan vasta 27. pvä heinäkuuta, joten departementissa on pantu toimeksi ja luvattu että tie saadaan siihen mennessä pelotonin ja huoltoautojen ajettavaan kuntoon. Järjestäjä ilmoittikin ettei reittimuutoksia tulla tarvitsemaan.

----------


## fiber

^Laitatko tuon kuvalinkin, kiitos.

----------


## kuovipolku

Saat uutisjutunkin: http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...te,2370318.php

Inner Ringin blogista tai twitteristä luin. Tilannehan on seudulla oikeasti paha, viranomaiset julistivat alueelle "luonnonkatastrofitilan": http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...le,2368077.php

----------


## fiber

Huh! Harmillista Tourille, mutta tietysti ihan ison luokan murhe paikallisille.

----------


## Sakari Kyrö

> Saat uutisjutunkin: http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...te,2370318.php
> 
> Inner Ringin blogista tai twitteristä luin. Tilannehan on seudulla oikeasti paha, viranomaiset julistivat alueelle "luonnonkatastrofitilan": http://www.larepubliquedespyrenees.f...le,2368077.php



Tilanne on paha, mutta luonnonkatastrofitilan julistaminen mahdollistaa sen, että vahinkojen korjaamiseen tuleva raha irtoaa helpommin vakuutuksista. 

https://www.ffa-assurance.fr/content...astChecked=141

Eli osittain kysymys on vakuutusteknisestä asiasta.

----------


## kuovipolku

Ahaa. jälleen yksi tämmöinen periranskalainen juttu! Toisin sanoen, se että koti-, kiinteistö- tai vastaavien vakuutusten ehdon täyttyminen määräytyy viranomaispäätöksellä. (Meillähän se tietääkseni määräytyy tulvan, myrskyn tai vastaavan luonnonilmiön poikkeuksellisuuden perusteella ja poikkeuksellisuus määräytyy ymmärtääkseni tilastollisesti ja kunkin vakuutuksen erityisehtojen mukaan.)


Mutta palataan pyöräilyyn ja pyöriin: ei ole vallan tavatonta että jonkun tallin ja sen yhteistyökumppanin tiet eroavat - yleensä hyvässä yhteisymmärryksessä ainakin julkisuuteen annetun kuvan mukaan - kesken sopimuskauden, mutta on erittäin poikkeuksellista että tallin ja sen pyöräsponsorin yhteistyö päättyy äkisti, kesken kauden ja vain pari viikkoa ennen tallin suurinta ja kenties tärkeintä kilpailutapahtumaa.

Näin on kuitenkin käynyt kun, Tourille villin kortin saanut Pro Conti -talli Fortuneo-Samsic vaihtoi äkisti Lookinsa BH:ihin. Etenkin mekaanikoille pitkiä työpäiviä merkitsevän päätöksen taustalla arvellaan olevan erityisesti tallin kapteenin ja ylivoimaisesti nimekkäimmän ajajan Warren Barguilin tyytymättömyys pyöriinsä. Huhujen mukaan vuoristoetapeille suunniteltu pyörä on ollut Barguilin mielestä täysi susi ja aika-ajopyörän väitetään olevan niin huono tai hänelle sopimaton että hän häviää sillä jopa 25 W entisen tallinsa pyörälle.



PS Toisaalla samaan aikaan ampumahiihtäjä Martin Fourcade on nimetty Timen "lähettilääksi" eli hän sai kesäharjoittelukäyttöönsä uuden Alpe d’Huez 01:n ja hänen nimellään ja kuvallaan markkinoidaan nyt Rossignolin suksien lisäksi saman konsernin fillareitakin. (Myös Look kuuluu Rossignol Groupiin).

----------


## kuovipolku

Pidetään ketjua yllä jalkapallon MM-kisoista piittaamatta :Cool:  Tourilla nähdään tänä vuonna lukemattomien norjalaisten ja tanskalaisten lisäksi yksi ruotsalainenkin. Ruotsissakin on jouduttu elämään jo neljä kuivaa kautta sillä edellinen Tourille startannut kuski oli vuonna 2013 Astanan paidassa ajanut Fredrik Kessiakoff, joka tosin joutui keskeyttämään (ja joka sittemmin joutui päättämään seuraavan kauden ja koko uransa).

Groupama-FDJ:n Tobias Ludvigssonille Tour on ensimmäinen, mutta hänellä on takanaan useita suuria ympäriajoja, viisi Vueltaa (joista vain yksi keskeytys) ja kolme Giroa (joista viimeisin tältä kaudelta). Ludvigsson uusi äskettäin tempomestaruutensa ja hän on osoittanut olevansa vahva apuajaja myös mäkisemmillä osuuksilla.

----------


## PeeHoo

Oddcheckerin vedonlyöntikeroimien mukaan 1.7.2018

*Yleiskilpailu:*

1.  Chris Froome
2.  Richie Porte

3.  Nairo Quintana
4.  Mikel Landa
5.  Vincenzo Nibali

*Vuorten kuningas:*

1.  Warren Barquil
2.  Mikel Landa
3.  Adam Yates
4.  Nairo Quintana
5.  Rafal Maika
6.  Thomas De Gendt

*Pistekisa:*

1.  Peter Sagan
2.  Fernando Gaviria
3.  Dylan Groenewegen
4.  Marcel Kittel
5.  Michael Matthews
6.  Arnaud Demare

----------


## juakko

ASO yrittää estää Froomen osallistumisen Tourille:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aso-...our-de-france/

Erittäin jees.

----------


## r.a.i

Erittäin perseestä, menee vielä pahemmaksi sekoiluksi koko keissi.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## CamoN

Jos ASO oikeasti säilyttää kantansa (eikä tämä ole vain poliittinen käsien pesu), tässä saattaa olla sellainen markkinavoima joka vauhdittaa myös koko Froomen tapauksen käsittelyä. Ilmeisesti juridisesti tapauksen käsittelyssä ei ole pidetty mitään kiirettä, kun ei ole ollut niin tarvetta.

----------


## Laerppi

Froome voisi voittaa Tourin.

----------


## OJ

Boonenille tuli aikoinaan porttikielto vaikkei edes rikkonut Wadan sääntöjä ja kaikki olivat OK tämän kanssa. Nyt ASO haluaa pitää Froomen poissa koska positiivisen näytteen tutkinta on edelleen vaiheessa, suurilta osin Skyn toimien johdosta ja fanit ovat vihaisia. Olisikohan helpompi sulkea koko tiimi kisasta pihalle?

----------


## Mik@

> Boonenille tuli aikoinaan porttikielto vaikkei edes rikkonut Wadan sääntöjä ja kaikki olivat OK tämän kanssa. Nyt ASO haluaa pitää Froomen poissa...



https://www.google.fi/amp/s/www.inde...411.html%3famp

Tarinaa molemmista tapauksista Artikkeli on kirjoitettu 22.3.2018, joten ihan puskista ASO:n Froome-linjaus ei tullut.

Tarkennuksena ja kuten em. artikkelissakin kirjoitetaan niin Boonen kuitenkin lopulta ajoi 2009 TDF:ssä välitystuomioistuimen päätöksen seurauksena, joten ASO:n päätös oli kaikkea muuta kuin Ok kaikille. 

Nyt ei tarvitsisi säätää mikäli vastaavat tahot olisivat ryhdikkäästi ratkaisseet Salbumatol-tapauksen ennen GT-kautta.



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## vakevves

Ei Froomea voi eettisin perustein sulkea pois TDF:stä. Salbutamoli-case on kuitenkin vähäpätöinen dopingrikkomus. Sundby sai samantyyppisestä kärystä muutaman kuukauden kilpailukiellon. Ei ole oikein laittaa Froomen kohdalta sitä voimaan tässä ja nyt, kun asia on kesken.

Pitää muistaa, että ranskalaiset ovat kautta aikain yrittäneet vetää kotiinpäin. Todennäköisesti Hinault haluaa estää Froomea saavuttamasta 5;s TDF-voitto kulissipeleillä. Ei olisi ainutlaatuista henkilön historian tuntien.

----------


## Mik@

> Pitää muistaa, että ranskalaiset ovat kautta aikain yrittäneet vetää kotiinpäin. Todennäköisesti Hinault haluaa estää Froomea saavuttamasta 5;s TDF-voitto kulissipeleillä. Ei olisi ainutlaatuista henkilön historian tuntien.



Myös tämän mahdollisen motiivin takia asia olisi pitänyt ratkaista (ylä- tai alapeukku) ennen GT-kautta. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## pulmark

Tiukat pöhinät Froomen osallistumisesta TdF ennen kisan alkua.

UCI pomo antanut lausunnon, että UCI ilmoittaa kantansa Froomen tapaukseen ennen TdF alkua ensi lauantaina. Sky vissiin valittanut Ranskan Olympiakomitealle järjestäjien päätöksestä kieltää Froomen osallistuminen ja Ranskan Olympiakomitea antaa päätöksensä valituksesta ensi keskiviikkona.

https://www.indeleiderstrui.nl/nieuw...eelname-froome

Vähän aikaisemminkin on jo ollut liikkeellä hyvin epämääräisiä huhuja että Salbutamol tapauksesta olisi kuitenkin tulossa Froomen vapauttava päätös UCI dopingasioita käsittelevältä elimeltä ennen TdF alkua.

ASO on aikaisemmin onnistuneesti estänyt kilpailijoita ja joukkueita osallistumista TdF doping-tutkintaan tai vedonlyönnin mainostamiseen liittyvien asioiden takia:

2004: David Millar, Cedric Vasseur, Danilo Di Luca (doping tutkinta)
2006:  Jan Ullrich, Ivan Basso, Francisco Mancebo (doping tutkinta, Puerto)
2007: Unibet (vedonlyönti)
2008: Astana (doping)

----------


## PeeHoo

> ASO yrittää estää Froomen osallistumisen Tourille:
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/aso-...our-de-france/
> 
> Erittäin jees.



Ikävää, ettei asiaa ole saatu selvitetyksi yhdeksässä kuukaudessa. Se on minusta ongelma muille pyöräilijöille, kisojen järjestäjille, yleisölle ja myös Froomelle.

----------


## Googol

Hajaantukaa. Täällä ei ole mitään nähtävää (ainakaan dopingia).

http://www.uci.org/pressreleases/uci...topher-froome/

----------


## juakko

Melko tilauksesta tuli. Nyt varmaan nähdään sitten Gewiss-tyylisiä irtiottoja Skyn kohdalta. 

Ainakin jos vapauttavan päätöksen taustalla oli se tiedemiesryhmä joka kirjoitti paperit siitä että EPO ei toimi ja sen jälkeen että Salbutamolin testaus ei toimi.

----------


## VesaP

Cyclingnewssin Froomen vapautusta koskevan uutisen kommenttiosasto räjähtää. Viestejä pukkaa nopeempaa tahtia mitä kerkeää lukea.  :Leveä hymy: 

Yes. Tässähän saa kaivaa taas SKY:n fanipaidat kaapista!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## r.a.i

Erittäin jees! Ainoa oikea ja odotettu päätös. Vaikken olekaan Froome fanboy, taidan kuitenkin päätöksen kunniaksi vetäistä pari lenkkiä Wigglen 90% alesta ostetuilla Skyn ajopaidoilla.

Se paskahommahan tässä Froome-jahdissa on, että asia joka olisi pitänyt hoitaa julkisuudelta piilossa, tehtiin väärin julkiseksi jonkin/jonkin tahon toimesta. Seurauksena julkisuudessa kaveri tuomittiin douppaajaksi väärin perustein ja sitten ASO vielä perseilee tuolla kilpailukiellolla. Froome saa valitettavasti todennäköisesti Ranskan teillä pelätä muutakin kuin naamalle sylkemistä.

----------


## Steni

No niin, nyt sai taas motiivin seurata Touria tarkemmin.
Froomen ja Skyn puuttuessa olisi kiinnostavuustaso
laskenut meikäläisen osalta turhan alas...….

----------


## juakko

WADA kertoo, että Froome olisi pystynyt sääntöjen mukaan todistamaan syyttömyytensä onnistuneella CPKS-testillä, mutta koska onnistunut CPKS-testi on mahdoton, täytyy hänet vapauttaa syytteistä. Eli ei ole olemassa mitään loogista yhdistelmää jolla Froome voisi olla syyllinen?





> Based on a number of factors that are specific to the case of Mr. Froome -- including, in particular, a significant increase in dose, over a short period prior to the doping control, in connection with a documented illness; as well as, demonstrated within-subject variability in the excretion of Salbutamol -- WADA concluded that the sample result was not inconsistent with the ingestion of inhaled Salbutamol within the permitted maximum dose.WADA recognizes that, in rare cases, athletes may exceed the decision limit concentration (of 1200 ng of Salbutamol per ml of urine) without exceeding the maximum inhaled dose. This is precisely why the Prohibited List allows for athletes that exceed the decision limit to demonstrate, typically through a controlled pharmacokinetic study (CPKS) as permitted by the Prohibited List, that the relevant concentration is compatible with a permissible, inhaled dose.In Mr. Froome’s case, WADA accepts that a CPKS would not have been practicable as it would not have been possible to adequately recreate the unique circumstances that preceded the 7 September doping control (e.g. illness, use of medication, chronic use of Salbutamol at varying doses over the course of weeks of high intensity competition).Therefore, having carefully reviewed Mr. Froome’s explanations and taking into account the unique circumstances of his case, WADA accepts that:
> 
> the sample result is not inconsistent with an ingestion of Salbutamol within the permitted maximum inhaled dose;an adequate CPKS is not practicable; andthe sample may be considered not to be an AAF.



https://www.wada-ama.org/en/media/ne...er-froome-case

----------


## OJ

Jos on tarpeeksi massia, niin ei pienet positiivisuudet tunnu missään. Ei tällä mun Tourin seuraamiseen ole mitään vaikutusta, mutta alleviivaa sitä minkälaisia pissapippeleitä toi koko porukka (UCI, WADA, Sky, ASO jne.) on.

Looginen pahennus olisi, jos vaikka Warren Barguil antaisi Salbutamol positiivisen näytteen, esimerkiksi 1500ng pitoisuudn verran ja bannattaisiin kahdeksi vuodeksi.

----------


## Pesonito

> Erittäin jees! Ainoa oikea ja odotettu päätös. Vaikken olekaan Froome fanboy, taidan kuitenkin päätöksen kunniaksi vetäistä pari lenkkiä Wigglen 90% alesta ostetuilla Skyn ajopaidoilla.
> 
> Se paskahommahan tässä Froome-jahdissa on, että asia joka olisi pitänyt hoitaa julkisuudelta piilossa, tehtiin väärin julkiseksi jonkin/jonkin tahon toimesta. Seurauksena julkisuudessa kaveri tuomittiin douppaajaksi väärin perustein ja sitten ASO vielä perseilee tuolla kilpailukiellolla. Froome saa valitettavasti todennäköisesti Ranskan teillä pelätä muutakin kuin naamalle sylkemistä.



Miksi tämä on ainoa oikea päätös? Koska kyseessä Froome vai koska kyseessä Salbutamol?

----------


## kukavaa

Ny kyllä Diggeri räjähtää. Pitääpä mennä kattomaan.

----------


## TuplaO

Mitä tästä opimme? Emme tietenkään mitään, eikä (juuri) kukaan yritäkään. Päinvastoin. Huttu muuttuu aina vaan paksummaksi, mutta näyttää uppoavan paremmin kuin koskaan.

----------


## paaton

Selittääkääpä nyt tyhmällekkin, miksi froome selvisi ilman rangaistusta? Mikä on CPKS testi?

----------


## juakko

> Selittääkääpä nyt tyhmällekkin, miksi froome selvisi ilman rangaistusta? Mikä on CPKS testi?



Kun käryää a- ja b-näytteistä, olettamus on että on syyllinen. Urheilija voi kuitenkin todistaa syyttömyytensä järjestämällä laboratoriokokeen, jossa saadaan aikaan väärä hälytys sallituilla ainemäärillä. Froomen kohdalla katsottiin, että kokeessa onnistuminen olisi niin vaikeaa, että sitä ei kannata järjestää vaan todetaan suoraan syyttömäksi.

Näin siis ainakin näiden rajoitettujen aineiden kohdalla.

----------


## r.a.i

> Miksi tämä on ainoa oikea päätös? Koska kyseessä Froome vai koska kyseessä Salbutamol?



Perustelut ovat tuolla WADA:n päätöksessä.

----------


## paaton

> Kun käryää a- ja b-näytteistä, olettamus on että on syyllinen. Urheilija voi kuitenkin todistaa syyttömyytensä järjestämällä laboratoriokokeen, jossa saadaan aikaan väärä hälytys sallituilla ainemäärillä. Froomen kohdalla katsottiin, että kokeessa onnistuminen olisi niin vaikeaa, että sitä ei kannata järjestää vaan todetaan suoraan syyttömäksi.
> 
> Näin siis ainakin näiden rajoitettujen aineiden kohdalla.



No eihän tuossa nyt ole mitään järkeä.

----------


## Pesonito

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/clea...doping-expert/

----------


## VesaP

Tänne tourihöpinät. D-höpinät omiin ketjuihinsa, kiitos.

Tänään tiimipresentaatio suorana Eurosport1:lta klo 19.15 alkaen!

----------


## Googol

Äkkiseltään katsottuna vain 2 välikiriä sprinttereiden saavuttamattomissa (ja riippuen siitä, miten kovaa se 65 km etappi startataan, Sagankaan ei pääse toiseen niistä), joten olisiko mahdollista, että Sagan ei niin helposti veisikään vihreää paitaa. Kertoimissa kuitenkin selvä suosikki.

Kokonaiskilpailu näyttää vaikeimmin ennustettavalta pitkään aikaan. Mutta eiköhän Froome sen kuitenkin vie.

----------


## ticotaco

Hyvää tuuria kaikille!

----------


## pulmark

Aikamoinen härdelli ensimmäisen etapin viimeisellä 10km mm. Froome nurin nurmikolle ja Quintana ajoi kiveykseen niin että molemmat kiekot rikki. Joutui vaihtamaan kiekot juuri ennen 3km.
Gaviria voitti sprintin, Sagan toinen, Kittel kolmas.

Froome, Porte, A. Yates 1.01 jäljessä GC, Quintana 1.25.

L. Craddockin jatkaminen huomenna epävarmaa.

----------


## vakevves

Froome hävisi enemmän kuin voittaessaan Giron suhteessa kakkoseen. Tuskin kisa tähän ratkeaa, mutta helpommaksi menee Nibalille, Doumoulinille tai Valverdelle. Onko oikein että näin ratkeaa?

----------


## juakko

Onhan se pystyssä pysyminen ihan oleellinen osa kisaa. Eikös se Selinikin jyvän löytänyt kun sanoi että Quickstep on tutkinut reitin tarkkaan kun lähti melko aikaisin eteen, välttäen härdellipaikat.

Nairokin karautti kiekot päreiksi, Saganin pyöränkäsittelytaidolla ei sellaista olisi tapahtunut.

----------


## jarkempp

> Onhan se pystyssä pysyminen ihan oleellinen osa kisaa. Eikös se Selinikin jyvän löytänyt kun sanoi että Quickstep on tutkinut reitin tarkkaan kun lähti melko aikaisin eteen, välttäen härdellipaikat.
> 
> Nairokin karautti kiekot päreiksi, Saganin pyöränkäsittelytaidolla ei sellaista olisi tapahtunut.



Kyllä se Nairokin pyörää osaa viedä, ainakin Lancen mukaan taitavimpia fillarin kanssa ja siksi veikkailikin keulille eka viikon jälkeen. 

Rippijuhlahärdelli hivenen häiritsee vielä tänään seurantaa, hyvää Touria itse kullekin!

----------


## kuovipolku

Eihän se Sagankaan osaa pyöräänsä käsitellä - ei ainakaan osannut olympialaisissa kun rikkoi renkaitaan siellä missä taitavammille ei sellaista tapahtunut :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## Munarello

Ei taida tänään hatka juhlia. Chavanel jäi yksin rimpuilemaan sen jälkeen kaksi muuta palasivat mäkimaalin jälkeen takaisin pääjoukkoon. Pistekilpailun kirimaali olisi viisikymppiä ennen maalia, ehtiiköhän sinne ennen kuin tulee kiinniajetuksi?  :Hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ohjaaja on häveliäämmällä päällä tänään kun leikkasi toisaalle Saganin käydessä pisulle.

Ja on muuten ensimmäinen GT noin seitsemään vuoteen ilman Adam Hansenia.

----------


## Pexi

On kyllä Chavanelilla komee Wilier!

----------


## pulmark

Craddock mukana sisukkaasti, vaikka lapaluussa murtuma.

Paljon kaatumisia, Astanan Sanchez taisi keskeyttää. Lopussa Sagan punnersi Degengolbin ohi Demaren perään ja lopulta voittoon. Degengolb melkein törmäsi kaiteisiin. Valverde taas oikealla puolella lopussa tapahtunutta kasaa ja TOP10.

----------


## buhvalo

Eipä ihan odotettua tulosliuskaa GC:n osalta tässä vaiheessa. Ja voi vielä olla mielenkiintoisempi ensimäiselle lepopäivälle, toki keltainen tuolloinkin klassikkokuskilla.


1     GREG VAN AVERMAET     87     BMC RACING TEAM     09h 08' 55''     -     -     -
2     TEJAY VAN GARDEREN     88     BMC RACING TEAM     09h 08' 55''     -     -     -
3     GERAINT THOMAS         8     TEAM SKY         09h 08' 58''     + 00h 00' 03'' 
4     PHILIPPE GILBERT     104     QUICK - STEP FLOORS     09h 09' 00''     + 00h 00' 05''     
5     BOB JUNGELS         105     QUICK - STEP FLOORS     09h 09' 02''     + 00h 00' 07''     
6     JULIAN ALAPHILIPPE     101     QUICK - STEP FLOORS     09h 09' 02''     + 00h 00' 07''     
7     TOM DUMOULIN         32     TEAM SUNWEB         09h 09' 06''     + 00h 00' 11''     

14     RICHIE PORTE         81     BMC RACING TEAM     09h 09' 46''     + 00h 00' 51''     
15     ILNUR ZAKARIN         141     TEAM KATUSHA ALPECIN     09h 09' 47''     + 00h 00' 52''     
16     ALEJANDRO VALVERDE     78     MOVISTAR TEAM         09h 09' 48''     + 00h 00' 53''     
17     MIKEL LANDA MEANA     75     MOVISTAR TEAM         09h 09' 48''     + 00h 00' 53''     
18     CHRIS FROOME         1     TEAM SKY         09h 09' 50''     + 00h 00' 55'' 

22     VINCENZO NIBALI     51     BAHRAIN - MERIDA     09h 10' 01''     + 00h 01' 06'' 

59     NAIRO QUINTANA         71     MOVISTAR TEAM         09h 11' 03''     + 00h 02' 08'

----------


## kauris

Meitsi on poissa eurosportin äärestä vielä pari päivää. Menee ekat etapit ihan ohi silmien. Netistä löytynee lyhyehköjä koosteita ilmaiseksi jos katselisin nyt niitä? 
Pitääpä alkaa tutkimaan. Sen verran mielenkiintoiselta näyttää tuloslista.

----------


## pulmark

Päivän positiivisiin yllättäjiin lukeutui ehdottomasti EF-Drapac-Cannondale. Hyvä TTT ja R. Uran hyvissä asemissa kokonaiskilpailussa, 35s kärjestä. L. Craddock jatkaa sinnikkäästi mukana loukkaantuneena (lapaluun murtuma), ihme äijä. Eilisen etapin Craddock ajoi pääjoukon viimeisenä ettei tarvitsisi tehdä mitään äkillisiä liikkeitä ja jarrutuksia. 

Tallipäällikkönä jatkaa viime vuoden tapaan C. Wegelius. Toivon menestystä Uranille ja koko joukkueelle.

Craddockin suoritusten dataa ja palautumista (mm. uni, sykevälivaihtelu, leposyke) voi seurata päivättäin:

https://www.whoop.com/the-locker/bio...wson-craddock/

Unet näyttää jäävän vähän vähiin.

----------


## TemMeke

> Meitsi on poissa eurosportin äärestä vielä pari päivää. Menee ekat etapit ihan ohi silmien. Netistä löytynee lyhyehköjä koosteita ilmaiseksi jos katselisin nyt niitä? 
> Pitääpä alkaa tutkimaan. Sen verran mielenkiintoiselta näyttää tuloslista.



Eurosport laittaa Youtubeen koosteen jokasesta pätkästä.

----------


## sil

> Netistä löytynee lyhyehköjä koosteita ilmaiseksi jos katselisin nyt niitä?



Täältä löytyy koosteet myös:
https://www.youtube.com/user/letourdefrance/videos

TemMeken mainitsema Eurosportin kooste taitaa kyllä olla parempi.

----------


## Merckx

Kauhea Cavendishin hehkutus vähän ennen loppua. Ei vain riitä kaverilla potku - onneksi ei ole kaatelemassa porukkaa niin aktiivisesti kuin aikaisemmin. Cavendish on menneen talven lumia....  :Kieli pitkällä:

----------


## CamoN

Jos Cavendishilla olisi yhtälailla kirimaalin lähestymisessä pääjoukon tahdin määräävä joukkue kuin Gavirialla on tällä hetkellä, saattaisi joskus tulla vielä tulostakin.

----------


## Köfte

Pakko se on alkaa myöntää Sagan kovaksi äijäksi.
Monipuolisuus on hämmentävä, kuten entisaikojen
huippukuskeilla. Arvostus kohoaa päähineen myötä.

----------


## buhvalo

EDIT

koko tuotos katosi, ei jaksa näpytellä uudelleen.

----------


## Munarello

Siihen klassikkokauden härregudmitkäletkut-kuvaan verrattuna toi Flechan 3T näyttää aika hemmetin paljon siistimmältä. Ainoastaan etujarrun letku näyttää olevan keulassa esillä ja kaikki muu on jossain piilossa.



Edit: PetoSagan dominoi. Kympin listaa kun katsoi niin Valverde oli neljäs ja Nibalikin kympin sakissa. Vihreä paita on menossa kotiin.

----------


## veke

Sagan. 
Edit. Viestin pitää olla pidempi. On se kova.

----------


## Pexi

On se. Vaivaton ja tuskaton hymy naamassa maaliviivalla. Muut kiriin saakka jaksaneet irvistää tuskasta ja haukkovat happea suu auki.

----------


## Pexi

France TV:n ja koko Tourin parasta antia on kyllä kommentaattori Marion Rousse. Kuskeista tai voittajista mitään väliä.

----------


## Steni

Yllättävän helposti Sagan irtosi lopussa, on se hurja

----------


## OJ

Veikkaan, että ajoi TTT:n krapulassa...

----------


## r.a.i

^lepopäivä


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Merckx

> Jos Cavendishilla olisi yhtälailla kirimaalin lähestymisessä pääjoukon tahdin määräävä joukkue kuin Gavirialla on tällä hetkellä, saattaisi joskus tulla vielä tulostakin.



Meinaatko että se joukkue hidastaisi tahtia ettei hällä lopu happi?? Kyllä tuossa oli lopussa ihan tarpeeksi muistakin tuulisuojaa!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## CamoN

> Meinaatko että se joukkue hidastaisi tahtia ettei hällä lopu happi?? Kyllä tuossa oli lopussa ihan tarpeeksi muistakin tuulisuojaa!



Ei, en meinaa. Cavendish tarvitsee perinteisenä rata-ajajana vahvan kirijunan onnistuakseen. Vaikka hän on vanha kettu, tyyliin ei kuulu (tai pelisilmä ei riitä) esim. Saganin peesin ottaminen. Cavendishin tyyli on siinä mielessä kliininen että onnistuminen edellyttää suunnitelmallista lähestymistä kiriin, jotta hän pääsee toteuttamaan itseään juuri haluamallaan tavalla.

Vahvin kirijuna pysyy aina parhaiten kasassa ja sprintteri on siinä junassa parhaassa suojassa. Kyse ei ole pelkästään absoluuttisesta ilmanvastuksesta, vaan hallitsevasta paikasta ajoradalla, vauhdin säätelystä ja ajoituksesta monellakin tapaa. Cavendish on ollut harvoin se todennäköisin voittaja teknisissä massakireissä, koska joukkueen merkitys vähenee. Sagan tuntuu olevan pelisilmänsä ja vahvuutensa takia niissä tällä hetkellä vahva ennakkosuosikki.

----------


## OJ

Cavendishilla on kyllä ollut sen verran huono jalka ainakin ensimmäisellä viidellä etapilla, että ei ole tarvinnut spekuloida mitään kiritouhuja.

----------


## buhvalo

Kyllä Cavendish on vahvassa laskussa. Ja kannattaa kahtoa joitakin uusintoja Cav:n kireistä, siellän on yllättävän monta voittoa ilman lead-outtia. Luultavasti enempi etappivoittoja ilman lead-outtia kuin Saganilla kokonaisuudessaan. Toki silloin kun Cav oli tikissä, kirikenttä ei ollut leveä kuten kuten nyt.

----------


## veke

Tulokset puhuu. Ei Cav ole iskussa 2018 nyt. Voihan se nousta -kuin Froome Girossa.

----------


## Munarello

Mitäs siellä nyt taas hassutellaan?  :Hymy:

----------


## Köfte

^ Murretaan ennakkoluulojen muureja? Ainakin täällä tuo "outous"
on vastarinnan sirkutuksen laannuttua toiminut juuri näin.
Toki voi olla markkinakikkailua, mutta kaikki ei voi olla sattumaa.
Pyörän käsittely on loistavaa, eivät ne mestaruudetkaan ole 
ilmaiseksi tulleet? GT-voittajaksi on vielä matkaa, asenteen puutteesta
ei taida olla kiinni.

----------


## Munarello

No höhö. Olisin laittanut videon jos olisi ollut semmoista. Peter siis siirtyi hetkeksi tuohon ja nosti käden tuollaiseen "teräsmies-asentoon" ja sen jälkeen rennosti virnuili kaverille vieressä. Eli siis kirjaimellisesti hassutteli. Itse ainakin tykkäsin ehdoitta.

----------


## Köfte

^ Kova se on silti. Supa-Man piilojekku joskus, kun muut sulkevat paitansa?

----------


## Googol

GT voittajaksi on Saganilla liikaa matkaa. Pitäisi painaa varmaaan 15 kiloa vähemmän. 2014/2015 kaiketi yritti keventää itseään, mutta tehot putosivat samalla.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Kuunteleeko/katseleeko täällä kukaan lancen the move podcasteja? Jotenkin hämmentävällä tavalla koukuttavaa ja mielenkiintoista settiä lancen menneisyydestä huolimatta tai juuri siksi.

----------


## buhvalo

> ^ Murretaan ennakkoluulojen muureja? Ainakin täällä tuo "outous"
> on vastarinnan sirkutuksen laannuttua toiminut juuri näin.
> Toki voi olla markkinakikkailua, mutta kaikki ei voi olla sattumaa.
> Pyörän käsittely on loistavaa, eivät ne mestaruudetkaan ole 
> ilmaiseksi tulleet? GT-voittajaksi on vielä matkaa, asenteen puutteesta
> ei taida olla kiinni.



Noin referenssinä, viimeisin kaveri joka on voittanut joskus tourilla vihreän ja jossakin GT:n on Jalabert. Vihreän, RD MM:n ja GT:n edellinen voittaja on Maertens. Ihan usein synny yli-ihmistä jolta taipuu koko repertuaari. 

Tuosta löytyy pätkää kun Sagan kaivaa syvälle. Ei ole tuon jälkeen näkynyt, eikä näy. Saavuttunut niin paljon ettei ole motivaatiota, jos edes kykyjä taustalla, pyrkiä GC kisaan. Mutua toki.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBOQg_7DIY

----------


## pulmark

Molemmat, sekä Gaviria että Greipel tiputettiin etapin #8 tuloksissa pääjoukon viimeiseksi. Vaikka sprintissä oli vähän ajolinjan sulkemista ja puskemista, kuitenkin aika kova tuomio.

Groenewegen aika kevyen näköisesti etapin voittajaksi. Sprinttereille sopivia etappeja taitaa jäljellä olla vielä kolme.

----------


## plr

Sagan alkaa saada etumatkaa pistekilpailussa..

----------


## pulmark

^^ Sagan on erittäin varma ja pystyy nopeasti reagoimaan hektisiin tilanteisiin, sprinteissä lopputuloksissa yleensä aina vähintään TOP5 vaikka ei ole nopein. 

Tänään Gaviria hukkasi viimeisen vetomiehen, Sagan tuli tilalle, mutta Richeze huomasi että nyt on väärä mies peesissä ja lopetti vedon. Sagan avasi kuitenkin kirin, mutta nopeammat Groenewegen, Gaviria, Greipel ehti edelle. FDJ ei oikein onnistu noissa sprinteissä vaikka Demare on nopea. Cavendishin aika taitaa olla ohi tai jokin mättää. Renshaw ja Boasson-Hagen pitäisi kuitenkin olla ihan hyviä vetomiehiä.

----------


## Googol

Joo, eiköhän Saganin voitto varmistunut jo kakkosetapilla (jos ei loukkaannu tai hylätä).

Huomenna se sitten on, 2/5 Roubaix'ta. Etappia ajetaan tietysti aivan eri tavalla kuin yhden päivän kilpailua, kun täysillä voitosta ajaa vain harva ajaja/talli ja suurimman osan tavoitteena on saada kapteeni turvassa maaliin. Kuivaa pitäisi olla, mikä on varmaan ihan hyvä, ettei joku saa päähänsä, että tavallinen sade on extreme weather ja poista suurinta osaa sektoreista. Uskon edelleen, että viimeistään Auchy les Orchies - Bersee -sektorilla joukkue, joka tuntee kapteeninsa vahvemmaksi kuin muiden joukkueiden kapteenit, yrittää jotain. Suurin osa viikosta on ollut sen verran tylsää, että toivottavasti tapahtuu jotain, mutta myös toivottavasti kukaan ei kokonaan menetä peliään kaatumisiin tai rengasrikkoihin.

----------


## OJ

Oli toi Greipelin ja Gavirian pudotus kyllä ihan hanurista.

----------


## jarkempp

> Kuunteleeko/katseleeko täällä kukaan lancen the move podcasteja? Jotenkin hämmentävällä tavalla koukuttavaa ja mielenkiintoista settiä lancen menneisyydestä huolimatta tai juuri siksi.



Toki. Hyvää settiä. Kuten myös samasta feedistä puskeva B-fast with Boswell jossa Ian syö päivittäisen aamiaisen toimittajakaverinsa kanssa ja kertoo varsin leppoisasti elämästä tourilla. 
Lisäksi tulee kuunneltua kovin sky/brittiväritteinen BeSpoke at the Tour, BBCn päiväkatsaus jossa viehättää kovin erilainen näkemys asoihin vs Lance eli saa kaksi näkökulmaa - kuten nyt vaikka viimeisimpään Greipel-Gavi keissiin.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Toki. Hyvää settiä. Kuten myös samasta feedistä puskeva B-fast with Boswell jossa Ian syö päivittäisen aamiaisen toimittajakaverinsa kanssa ja kertoo varsin leppoisasti elämästä tourilla. 
> Lisäksi tulee kuunneltua kovasti sky/brittiväritteinen BeSpoke at the Tour, BBCn päiväkatsaus jossa viehättää kovin erilainen näkemys asoihin vs Lance eli saa kaksi näkökulmaa - kuten nyt vaikka viimeisimpään Greipel-Gavi keissiin.



Kiitti vinkeistä, pitääkin ladata jokunen jakso samantien puhelimeen ja kuunnella lenkillä ennen tämän päivän etappia.

----------


## buhvalo

> Suurin osa viikosta on ollut sen verran tylsää, että toivottavasti tapahtuu jotain, mutta myös toivottavasti kukaan ei kokonaan menetä peliään kaatumisiin tai rengasrikkoihin.



Itellä vähän kutina ettei Gee tule etappia läpi, kohtailainen keskeytys prosentti viimeisimmillä GT:llä. Jahas, Porte putosi jo pelistä.

----------


## pulmark

Ei kovin hyvin alkanut etappi 9. BMC Porte keskeytti (olkapää), samoin Movistarin J. Rojas. Rojasin piti olla Quintanan apuna. Greipel samassa kolarissa. Joku katsoja sai myös osumaa, istuskeli maassa asfaltin reunassa.

----------


## Munarello

Kyllä on kaatuilua!

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Noin referenssinä, viimeisin kaveri joka on voittanut joskus tourilla vihreän ja jossakin GT:n on Jalabert. Vihreän, RD MM:n ja GT:n edellinen voittaja on Maertens. Ihan usein synny yli-ihmistä jolta taipuu koko repertuaari. 
> 
> Tuosta löytyy pätkää kun Sagan kaivaa syvälle. Ei ole tuon jälkeen näkynyt, eikä näy. Saavuttunut niin paljon ettei ole motivaatiota, jos edes kykyjä taustalla, pyrkiä GC kisaan. Mutua toki.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xpBOQg_7DIY



Ei varmasti kovin todennäköinen kehityskulku, mutta voisiko pitkällä aikavälillä grand tourien reitit ja/tai aikabonukset jne muuttua siihen suuntaan että oikeasti eri tyyppisillä ajajilla voisi olla saumaa voittaa gc?

----------


## Superflyer

> Kiitti vinkeistä, pitääkin ladata jokunen jakso samantien puhelimeen ja kuunnella lenkillä ennen tämän päivän etappia.



Paras on mielestäni silti the Cycling Podcast, jonka jäsen olen. BBC on hyvä, mutta he katsovat asioita erittäin tiiviisti brittilasien läpi.

Lancesta tykkäsin aiemmin, kun mies aloitteli podcastia ja oli jotenkin nöyremmän ja asiantuntevamman oloinen. Silloin hänen antamansa sisältö oli hienoa kun hän puhui vain ja ainoastaan siitä, miltä urheilijasta itse tuntuu kun ajetaan toureja. Nyt kun hänen podcastinsa on saanut tukun sponsoreita ja noussut "in Top Ten in sports podcasts" (josta mainitaan tiuhaan) miehellä on selvästi herännyt se vanha "Lance" ja kilpailuvietti ja ilmeisesti mies on varsin kriittinen Touria kohtaan kun häneltä paidat veivät?

The Cycling Podcastista tykkään siksi, että se yrittää ainakin välillä olla vähän enemmän kuin pelkästään brittiläinen podcast joka juttelee ainoastaan britteille. Giron jaksot olivat aivan mahtavia tässä suhteessa, nyt Tourilla on pysytty enemmän englanninkielisssä haastateltavissa koska ilmeisesti miehitys ei puhu niin sujuvasti muita kieliä kuin ihmemies Daniel Friebe. Aina ei tuo "puolueettomuus" onnistu, mutta yritystä ainakin on.

EDIT: kuuntelin myös tänään ensimmäisen Wigginsin podcastin ja se oli kans mielestäni tosi hyvä, vähän niinkuin Lance ennen. Täytyy ottaa sekin seurantaan...  :Leveä hymy: 

EDIT 2: Avasin podcasteista oman threadin tänne: http://www.fillarifoorumi.fi/forum/s...70#post2792470

----------


## pulmark

Ensimmäinen mäkietappi ajettiin GC-kuskien osalta aika varovaisesti. Skylla kyllä hyvä tempo. Ainakin 4 Suomen lippua loppusuoralla :-)

----------


## Pesonito

> Ensimmäinen mäkietappi ajettiin GC-kuskien osalta aika varovaisesti. Skylla kyllä hyvä tempo. Ainakin 4 Suomen lippua loppusuoralla :-)



Olin Giron jäljiltä innoissani tämän päivän etapista, mutta seuratessa etappia muistuikin mieleeni tämän olevan Tour, jossa odotellaan aina sitä seuraavaa vuorta.

----------


## hphuhtin

Olikos tämä siis tourilta  :Hymy: 

https://twitter.com/rubenebh/status/...953745410?s=21

----------


## Superflyer

> Olikos tämä siis tourilta 
> 
> https://twitter.com/rubenebh/status/...953745410?s=21



Kyllä oli, vieläpä tämävuotiselta. Ilmeisesti samanlainen temppu tehtiin viime vuonnakin.

Oli kyllä hienoa nähdä Van Avermaet puolustamassa ritarillisesti keltaista paitaa, yhdessä välissä ero oli jo 7 minuuttia, mutta kuihtui sitten kahteen minuuttiin. Mieshän ei todellakaan ole mikään vuoristokauris, mutta ei ainakaan vaikuttanut mitenkään vaivalloiselta meno.

Mutta La Coursen loppu se vasta olikin hieno! Annemiek Van Vleuten sprinttasi voiton itselleen 300 metrin päästä: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IECvB_Vx1Hw

----------


## Köfte

Tämä ja huominen saattavat sekoitella pakkaa jossain määrin; kapuamista on tiedossa reippaanlaisesti.
 Unohdin La Coursen, kunnes eilen avasin TV:n... Lotta taisi päästä maaliin aikarajan ulkopuolella?

----------


## pulmark

Nibalin mukaan Skyn kova vauhti ja vastatuuli estivät hyökkäykset.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/vinc...ble-to-attack/

Tänään mäkisellä etapilla #11 mäkimaali (La Rosiere) ja osittain tekninen, kovavauhtinen lasku alas Bourg-Saint-Mauriceen ennen pitkää viimeistä nousua. Veikkaisin että ainakin Bardet hyvänä laskijana yrittää hyökätä. Tosin viimeinen nousu ei ole mikään kovin jyrkkä.

----------


## Munarello

Samaa se Tomppakin sanoi hyökkäämisen mahdottomuudesta. Itse veikkaan kyynisesti, että huomisen Alpe D'Huezilla ei tapahdu juuri mitään mikäli siis viime vuosien merkit paikkansa pitävät.

----------


## veke

Hollantilainen alkoi pyöräämään. Jaksaako loppuun ja painaako huomenissa jaloissa...
Ei yksitoikkoista.

----------


## buhvalo

Pikkasen jo ajettu tosissaan. Nairo ja Bardet ajaa jo kvartsista, on ne kovia. TD oli äijä. Sky sai aluetapeilla avaimet käteen ja kiittivät siitä tänään.

----------


## veke

Ja Froome kanssa ( Dumoulinin lisäksi)! 
Meikän suosikit.

----------


## veke

Nairo vaan peesas, kuin ennenkin. Ei jatkoon, nytkään.

----------


## Munarello

Team Skyn näytöstä tänään. Kymppi ennen maalia on vielä neljä skyborgia jonossa samalla kun esim Rafan ja Riku-Pertin tapaiset mäkimiehet oli jo pudonneet eikä Movistarillakaan varsinaisesti apukuskeja ollut jäljellä sillä Amador oli selkeästi jo tillin tallin. Skylla on nyt positiivinen ongelma eli miten taktikoida, kun G otti paidan ja F on vain 1:25 sekunnin päässä. Tuohon on muiden tosi vaikea vastata.

Edit: Korjattu aikaero. Sääh.

----------


## Mosh

Froome herrasmiehenä vain peesaa Martinin kyydissä, kunnes viimeisellä kilometrillä paahtaa ohi.

Eikö koodiin kuulu välillä ottaa irtiotossa vetovastuuta? Tuntuu välillä vain pitkältä showlta, jonka päätteeksi itseoikeutettu Froome voittaa.

----------


## veke

> Froome herrasmiehenä vain peesaa Martinin kyydissä, kunnes viimeisellä kilometrillä paahtaa ohi.
> 
> Eikö koodiin kuulu välillä ottaa irtiotossa vetovastuuta? Tuntuu välillä vain pitkältä showlta, jonka päätteeksi itseoikeutettu Froome voittaa.



Nou hätä. Ottihan Froome Girossakin vetovastuuta: veti 80km hatkan. Vakavasti puhuen, nää kisat on kunnon lisäksi taktikointia. Järjestys maalissa merkkaa - saadun media-ajan (sponsorit =osa rahasta) lisäksi.

----------


## Munarello

^^Ehkä sen ei tarvitse vetää, koska edellä on oman joukkueen mies (Geraint Thomas) ajamassa etappivoitosta? Tietty se, että ajelee sitten lopuksi pokkana ohi tuntuu tylyltä, mutta toisaalta Tomppa meni viime metreillä Froomen ohi.

----------


## Mosh

No ei se ole tyhmä joka peesaa, olisi Dan Martin vaan antanut olla kun ei saanut Fryymeriltä mitään vastapalvelusta. Paskaa lajille tämä. Katsotaan onko Froomella 10v päästä yhtään tdf voittoa nimissään.

----------


## juakko

Sen verran kovaa menoa että eiköhän se ole touri taputeltu: tuplavoitto Skylle, Dumoulin minuuttien päässä kolmosena.

----------


## veke

> No ei se ole tyhmä joka peesaa, olisi Dan Martin vaan antanut olla kun ei saanut Fryymeriltä mitään vastapalvelusta. Paskaa lajille tämä. Katsotaan onko Froomella 10v päästä yhtään tdf voittoa nimissään.



Katkeraa..miksi? Kuitenkin osaltaan Froomen ansiosta hyvä, seurattava kisa

----------


## pulmark

Mukava etappi jossa tapahtuikin jotain. Loiva loppunousu (3-4% viimeiset 5-10km) ei suosinut pelkkiä mäkimiehiä, Thomas, Froome, Dumoulin, Roglic hyviä. Fuglsang ja A. Yates notkahti pahiten. Nieveltä vähän oudonnäköinen loppu, ikäänkuin lopetti ajamisen kun Thomas meni ohi.

Huomenna jyrkempi Alpe d'Huez, mäkimiesten on yritettävä. Mielenkiintoista nähdä myös varsinkin miten Lotto NL-Jumbon kaksikolta jyrkempi mäki nousee. Roglic pidän vähän jokerina jopa TOP3.

----------


## Mosh

Lähinnä se astmailu on täysin naurettavaa pelleilyä, nollatoleranssi näihin salbutamolläträilyihin. Voihan pseudoefedriininkin pistää duactin ja flunssan tai rohtuneen huulen hoitoon...

----------


## buhvalo

Täähän voi lopulta mennä Geelle, 1min 25s nyt.  :Hymy: 

Vaan voi ziisus sitä itkua jos esim. Froome olisi tehnyt tuon iskun Söör Brädiä vastaan, tuon G vs F kuvion sijaan siis.

----------


## veke

> Lähinnä se astmailu on täysin naurettavaa pelleilyä, nollatoleranssi näihin salbutamolläträilyihin. Voihan pseudoefedriininkin pistää duactin ja flunssan tai rohtuneen huulen hoitoon...



Toi on käsitelty. Naurettava pelleily on sun hlökohtainen mielipiteesi.

----------


## Mosh

Käsitely eli katsottu sormien läpi. Norskit tekee samaa maastohiihdon puolella. Likaista peliä joka ei hämää muita kuin hyväuskoisia.

----------


## buhvalo

Listaappa äkkiä ammattiurheilua aktiivisesti seuraavat, ja palstalle kommentoivat hyväuskoiset, ja sen jälkeen arvioi em. tiedotuksen uutisarvo.

----------


## k23435

Dan Martinin kommentit stagen jälkeen:

[On fighting back to GC group then attacking] I saw that they had stopped and I was coming up behind, so I thought why not give it a go. I knew on that last 4k that everyone would be looking at each other and if you could get a gap it could stay. I was really grateful to Chris for riding with me, as I knew with G up front he didn't need to. But damn he was strong and he was killing me!

----------


## juakko

Martinilla painaa Giro jaloissa, ei ihmekään että tuore Froome menee ohi.

----------


## OJ

Ei ole kukaan kommentoinut Bahrain-Meridan aivan käsittämätöntä perseilyä. Siis mitä helvettiä ne touhusivat? Metsään menee jos antaa Skyn ajaa rauhassa, mutta että menee vielä auttamaan!!! Ei tommosellä ajolla saa menestyä.

----------


## Rommeli

> Ei ole kukaan kommentoinut Bahrain-Meridan aivan käsittämätöntä perseilyä. Siis mitä helvettiä ne touhusivat? Metsään menee jos antaa Skyn ajaa rauhassa, mutta että menee vielä auttamaan!!! Ei tommosellä ajolla saa menestyä.



Siellä oli ainakin Valverde tuossa vaiheessa selvästi karussa, joten mielestäni ihan syystä ajoivat kovaa. Toisaalta voidaan miettiä, oliko tuo nyt sinällään kovin fiksua, kun Skylla oli porukassa vielä ainakin kuusi miestä.

Tässä vaiheessa olen lähes satavarma, että Froome voittaa neljännen grand tourin putkeen. Viime vuoden Vueltassa nähtiin, ettei hän nykyään enää katkea viimeisellä viikolla, kuten yleensä kaikille muille käy jälkimmäisessä isossa ympäriajossa. Mieluusti olisin väärässä, mutta tuskinpa tässä mitään ihmeitä enää tapahtuu. Ainoa (Skyn ulkopuolinen) varteenotettava kilpailija on myös ajanut jo Giron pohjalle, joten viimeisellä viikolla ei tuolla saralla ole ihmeitä odotettavissa. Nairo näyttää nykyään melkoisen hampaattomalta kilpailijalta, joka ei pysy edes vuorilla enää kyydissä loppuun asti. Nibalista vähän samat sanat kuin Nairostakin.

----------


## jaksu

> Käsitely eli katsottu sormien läpi. Norskit tekee samaa maastohiihdon puolella. Likaista peliä joka ei hämää muita kuin hyväuskoisia.



Eikö vastaavasta rikkeestä ole tullut rangaistuksiakin josta Skyn kultapoju pääsi kuin koira veräjästä? Froome pilaa lajin kaikessa kauheudessaan.

----------


## pulmark

> Ei ole kukaan kommentoinut Bahrain-Meridan aivan käsittämätöntä perseilyä. Siis mitä helvettiä ne touhusivat? Metsään menee jos antaa Skyn ajaa rauhassa, mutta että menee vielä auttamaan!!! Ei tommosellä ajolla saa menestyä.



NBC lähetystä TdF kun seurasin niin J. Voight kommentaattorina sanoi, että ainoa syy miksi Bahrain-Merida alkoi vetämään sen jälkeen kun Valverde oli lähtenyt irtiottoon oli se, että koska Sky ei vetänyt irtiottoa kiinni niin jompikumpi Sky GC-kuskeista olisi huonossa kuosissa ja sen takia himmasivat eivätkä vetäneet irtiottoa kiinni. Bahrain-Merida halusi sitten kokeilla miten Sky GC-kuskeilla kulkee.

----------


## juakko

Osaltaan nämä oudon tuntuiset taktiikat johtunevat siitä, että muiden tallien käsitys suorituskyvystä ja kestävyyden rajoista on täysin eri kuin Skylla.

----------


## pulmark

Cavendish, Renshaw ja Kittel eivät jatka, koska eivät tulleet aikarajan sisällä maaliin. Groenewegen 38s sisällä aikarajasta.

----------


## Köfte

Rigoberto TuplaUran keskeyttää myös.

----------


## pulmark

Gaviria, Greipel ja Gruenewegen keskeyttivät. Spintterit aika vähissä, Kristof, Demare, Colbrelli ja Degengolb jatkaa ainakin vielä kenties Saganin ei tartte yksinään ajella loppukirejä.

----------


## ilmora

Kruijswijkin paluu! 🤘🏻 Nyt tuli tähänkin kisaan paloa.

----------


## paaton

Voiko kruisviikki mennä oikeasti loppuun asti? Taitaa ero pienentyä alle 5min ennen huezin alkua.

Edit: Ei taida olla saumaa. Aika pitkä oli tuo tasamaa pätkä.

----------


## Pesonito

Mooottoripyörä kaatoi Nibalin

----------


## Köfte

Perkele, nyt ajetaan. Salbutamolilla tai ei, Nibben kolari oli hanurista.
Madden laskussa 94 km/h+, TD on *kova* jätkä kaikkiaankin.
Skyborgin taktiikka on kyllä pelottavan vankka, ehkäpä joku murtaa.?

----------


## Pexi

Nibali kuskattu lanssilla Grenobleen sairaalaan. Epäillään selkärangan murtumaa.

----------


## Kossu

Nibali keskeytti. Jos oikein ymmärrän niin kymmenes selkänikama murtunut. http://teambahrainmerida.com/nibali-...our-de-france/

----------


## PeeHoo

> Nibali keskeytti. Jos oikein ymmärrän niin kymmenes selkänikama murtunut. http://teambahrainmerida.com/nibali-...our-de-france/



"There's a fracture of the T10 vertebra. It's a non-displaced fracture but it's clear Vincenzo can't ride his bike again for at least 15 days."

Siis nikama murtunut, mutta ei siirtynyt paikoiltaan. Voisi ajaa jo 15:n päivän kuluttua, jos ei paljastu mitään pahempaa. Ja ajoi kumminkin maaliin!

----------


## M. Rontti

Ja katsojaan (tai katsojan kameran nauhaan oikeastaan) tuo Nibali näyttää osuvan

https://www.velonews.com/2018/07/tou...e-dhuez_472688

ASOhan voisi kyllä omassa erinomaisuudessaan keksiä jotain näille legendaarisimmille mäkietapeille.
Kun mentiin kaksi vuotta sitten Ventoux'ta ylös, niin Froome joutui juoksemaan fanien aiheuttaman kolarin takia ja tällä kertaa sitten Nibali ulos koko kisasta fanien aiheuttaman kolarin takia.

Voisivat ottaa oppia vaikka Girosta ja Monte Zoncolanin etapista tältä vuodelta.

Vaikka Nibali ei omiin suosikkeihin kuulukaan, niin todella harmillista kisan kannalta, että joutui ulos. Näytti kuitenkin melko vahvalta eilen. Onneksi Dumoulin pitää kisan jännittävänä. Geraintille varmaan se huono päivä vielä tulee, joten näillä eroilla viimeinen ITT tulee olemaan todella mielenkiintoinen.

----------


## kallam

> Gaviria, Greipel ja Gruenewegen keskeyttivät. Spintterit aika vähissä, Kristof, Demare, Colbrelli ja Degengolb jatkaa ainakin vielä kenties Saganin ei tartte yksinään ajella loppukirejä.




Joutuukohan Bora vastaamaan hatkan kiinni ajamisesta tänään yksin? Sky varmaan tekee alussa perustyön, mutta voivat antaa irtiotolle hyvin 10-20min ilman että siitä on vaaraa kokonaiskilpailussa. Joka tapauksessa kiritallien väheneminen lisää anakin hiukan irtioton mahdollisuuksia.

----------


## r.a.i

Tämän vuoden Tourin yleisö = 0 pistettä

----------


## Rommeli

Skylla on näemmä kahden kapteenin lisäksi taas uusi superpoika, joka vetotöiden lomassa tipauttelee muiden tallien kapteeneita vähän joka etapilla. Toki Egan Bernal on ottanut jonkun etapin levonkin kannalta, mutta melko kova löytö taas kyseessä. Ihmeen isoja eroja tuli tänäänkin, vaikka pääjoukko lepäili lähes koko matkan ja saapui maaliin yli 18 minuuttia kärjen perässä...

----------


## Pipo

Oiskohan mitenkään mahdollista että Sky antaisi Thomasin voittaa koko Tour ?
Vai määrääkö talli tarvittaessa Thomasille huonon päivän... veikkaan että Froomen sopparissa saattaa olla pykälä joka estää hänen syrjäyttämisensä kapteenin paikalta ilman hänen omaa suostumustaan.

----------


## paaton

> Oiskohan mitenkään mahdollista että Sky antaisi Thomasin voittaa koko Tour ?
> Vai määrääkö talli tarvittaessa Thomasille huonon päivän... veikkaan että Froomen sopparissa saattaa olla pykälä joka estää hänen syrjäyttämisensä kapteenin paikalta ilman hänen omaa suostumustaan.



Mietin ihan samaa. Tuo saattaisi olla sky:n kannalta parempi vaihtoehto tämän salbumatol jutun jälkeen. Onhan tuo buuaminen aika kaameaa. Ei hyvää mainosta sponsorin kannalta.

----------


## sil

> Oiskohan mitenkään mahdollista että Sky antaisi Thomasin voittaa koko Tour ?
> Vai määrääkö talli tarvittaessa Thomasille huonon päivän... veikkaan että Froomen sopparissa saattaa olla pykälä joka estää hänen syrjäyttämisensä kapteenin paikalta ilman hänen omaa suostumustaan.



Geraint varmasti saisi mahdollisuuden voittaa, jos Froome olisi lopussa häviämässä toisen tiimin kuskille. Huonoa päivää tuskin määrätäään, joutuu vain vetotöihin Froomelle.
Vaikka nyt ei välttämättä siltä näytä Froome on kuitekin todennäköisesti Geraintia vahvempi viimeisellä viikolla.

----------


## veke

> Mietin ihan samaa. Tuo saattaisi olla sky:n kannalta parempi vaihtoehto tämän salbumatol jutun jälkeen. Onhan tuo buuaminen aika kaameaa. Ei hyvää mainosta sponsorin kannalta.



Ihan yhtä hyvää mainosta kuin fransmannien kotiin veto. Mäkiseltä vietiin aikoinaan rallin voitto, kun ajoi ei-sammakonsyöjänautolla.

----------


## Pexi

> Ihan yhtä hyvää mainosta kuin fransmannien kotiin veto. Mäkiseltä vietiin aikoinaan rallin voitto, kun ajoi ei-sammakonsyöjänautolla.



Sillä lailla. Jos nyt vaikka pysyttäisiin asiassa, eikä muisteltaisi Napoleonin aikaisia asioita, joilla ei ole pyöräilyn kanssa niin mitään tekemistä.

----------


## pulmark

Skyn kuuma-kalle Gianni Moscon osoitti "urheiluhenkeä" huitaisemalla kuonoon Fortuneon kuskia tänään etapin 15 alussa. Mosconin Tour päättyi sitten siihen.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/gian...our-de-france/
https://www.teamsky.com/article/team...-gianni-moscon

----------


## Merckx

Alkoi vähän jurppia kun Selin tyypilliseen tapaansa Skytä dissatessaan alkoi etapin lopussa valittamaan heidän hitaaksi "määräämäänsä" pelotonin vauhtia. Come on, olisihan joku muukin talli voinut lähteä vauhdin pitoon! Samoin pisti korvaan muutama etappi sitten tilanne maaliviivalla kun hyvityssekunteja jaettiin - siinä Selinin suusta pääsi "onneksi" kun Dumoilin skippasi parilla metrillä Froomen ohi.

Vaikka tietoa paljon onkin, Selin voisi tarkistaa vähän asennettaan taikka siirtyä takavasemmalle. Ei se selostusäänikään niin kauhean miellyttävä ole.....

----------


## pulmark

Roglicin (2018) ja Pantanin (1995) Menden nousun aikojen vertailua: Roglic 7.15 W/kg ja Pantani 7.75W/kg:

http://www.chronoswatts.com/news/123/RoglicPantaniMende

----------


## Rommeli

> Alkoi vähän jurppia kun Selin tyypilliseen tapaansa Skytä dissatessaan alkoi etapin lopussa valittamaan heidän hitaaksi "määräämäänsä" pelotonin vauhtia. Come on, olisihan joku muukin talli voinut lähteä vauhdin pitoon! Samoin pisti korvaan muutama etappi sitten tilanne maaliviivalla kun hyvityssekunteja jaettiin - siinä Selinin suusta pääsi "onneksi" kun Dumoilin skippasi parilla metrillä Froomen ohi.
> 
> Vaikka tietoa paljon onkin, Selin voisi tarkistaa vähän asennettaan taikka siirtyä takavasemmalle. Ei se selostusäänikään niin kauhean miellyttävä ole.....



Kyllähän noissa Selinin puheissa on ihan selkeästi järkeä, vaikka jotkut kommentit joidenkin korviin särähtäisivätkin. Onhan tuo Skyn ylivoima melkoinen tunnelmantappaja, eikä se rajoitu ainoastaan yhteen kilpailuun, vaan sama meno on lähes kaikissa kisoissa, joihin osallistuvat. Mitä tulee noihin hyvityssekunteihin, niin tokihan on kilpailun kannalta huomattavasti jännittävämpää, ettei Froome niitä saanut.

----------


## plr

> Come on, olisihan joku muukin talli voinut lähteä vauhdin pitoon!



Sky-tiimillä ei ollut tuossa tilanteessa mitään syytä vetää kovaa ja selvästi muutkin olivat tyytyväisiä vauhtiin. Eipä siinä silloin tehdä muuta kuin ajellaan maaliin ja kuvataan auringonkukkapeltoja telkkariin. Minustakin on aivan turhaa moittia Sky-tiimin ajajia järkevästä ajosta. Jos kilpailun järjestäjä haluaa rocknrollia ja boogiewoogieta joka hetki, niin pitää järjestää sellaiset säännöt, jotta näin kannattaa ajaa.

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Alkoi vähän jurppia kun Selin tyypilliseen tapaansa Skytä dissatessaan alkoi etapin lopussa valittamaan heidän hitaaksi "määräämäänsä" pelotonin vauhtia. Come on, olisihan joku muukin talli voinut lähteä vauhdin pitoon! Samoin pisti korvaan muutama etappi sitten tilanne maaliviivalla kun hyvityssekunteja jaettiin - siinä Selinin suusta pääsi "onneksi" kun Dumoilin skippasi parilla metrillä Froomen ohi.
> 
> Vaikka tietoa paljon onkin, Selin voisi tarkistaa vähän asennettaan taikka siirtyä takavasemmalle. Ei se selostusäänikään niin kauhean miellyttävä ole.....



Minä olen ilolla seurannut Touria brittien ITV4-kanavalta Filmonin kautta. David Millar ja Chris Boardman ovat siellä asiantuntijoina ja selostus on miellyttävää ja asiantuntevaa. Eilen studiossa oli myös Sir Wiggo. Selinin höpinöitä ei jaksa kuunnella kolme viikkoa putkeen.

----------


## Teemu H

> Selinin höpinöitä ei jaksa kuunnella kolme viikkoa putkeen.



Kyllä jaksaa, eikä kolme viikkoa edes riitä, kausihan kestää melkein läpi vuoden... Parhaimmillaan Selin on tietysti kommentaattorin kanssa, mieluiten Kimmo Kanasen.

Mutta jos tuo Filmon on ilmainen / laillinen, niin täytyy kai kokeilla, aikamoinen kaarti asiantuntijoita on äänessä.

----------


## Kampinalle

Froome sanoo, että tärkeintä on Skyn kuski keltaisessa paidassa sunnuntaina, sanoo olevansa valmis auttamaan Thomasia tarvittaessa.

http://www.skysports.com/cycling/new...geraint-thomas

----------


## pulmark

> Kyllä jaksaa, eikä kolme viikkoa edes riitä, kausihan kestää melkein läpi vuoden... Parhaimmillaan Selin on tietysti kommentaattorin kanssa, mieluiten Kimmo Kanasen.
> 
> Mutta jos tuo Filmon on ilmainen / laillinen, niin täytyy kai kokeilla, aikamoinen kaarti asiantuntijoita on äänessä.



Yks vaihtoehto ilmaiseen katsomiseen on myös NBC Sports jossa selostajina Phil Liggett ja Paul Sherwin sekä kommentaattoreina ex-ammattipyöräilijät Christian Vande Velde ja Jens Voight. Kanavan todella hyvälaatuinen stream löytyy osoitteesta: mygoodstream.pw

Katsomiseen tarvitaan VPN tai proxy palvelin joka tarjoaa USA sijaitsevan IP osoitteen. ZenMate on selainlaajennus jolla tuon IP osoitteen saa: https://zenmate.com/

Hyvälaatuisen streamin, asiansa osaavien selostajien ja kommentaattoreiden lisäksi NBC on oma moottoripyörällä liikkuva kuvauskalusto tien päällä ja yhteys kilpailuradioon jotka välittävät hyvin reaaliaikaisia tapahtumia kisasta.

Aikaisempina vuosina seurannut TdF brittien ITV kautta, tänä vuonna NBC kautta, suosittelen.

----------


## Lehisj

Ei nyt jaksaisi taas lähteä tähän Selin-juttuun mukaan, mutta jo Indurainin huppuajoista TdF seuranneena ja jonkin verran itsekin pyöriä kisoissa ajaneena voi vaan sanoa, että tuo touhu on kyllä aika rasittavaa. Peter on varmaankin ihan mukava mies, mutta ei oikein osaa kunnolla Suomen kieltä. Asia josta jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten annoin suoraa palautetta Osmo A. Wiiolle, joka silloin vastasi Eurosportin Suomen selostajien kielihuollosta.

Lisäksi häneltä selvästi puuttu lajisubstanssi, vaikka poika paikkaakin tilannetta edes vähäsen oltuaan kova kuski ja hyvä selostusapu asiantuntevien muiden avustajien (Veikkanen, Kananen jne.) ohella.

Kolmas ongelma Selinin kohdalla on ärsyttävyyksiin menevä fanitus/epäfanitus eri kuskien ja tallien kohdalla.

Niin enkä viitsi mainita mitään enempää siitä ”maailman kauneimmasta lipusta” muuta kuin että vain ”leijonariipus jää puuttumaan”...

----------


## kmw

> ... Jos kilpailun järjestäjä haluaa rocknrollia ja boogiewoogieta joka hetki, niin pitää järjestää sellaiset säännöt, jotta näin kannattaa ajaa.



Näin.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Ei nyt jaksaisi taas lähteä tähän Selin-juttuun mukaan, mutta jo Indurainin huppuajoista TdF seuranneena ja jonkin verran itsekin pyöriä kisoissa ajaneena voi vaan sanoa, että tuo touhu on kyllä aika rasittavaa. Peter on varmaankin ihan mukava mies, mutta ei oikein osaa kunnolla Suomen kieltä. Asia josta jo parikymmentä vuotta sitten annoin suoraa palautetta Osmo A. Wiiolle, joka silloin vastasi Eurosportin Suomen selostajien kielihuollosta.
> 
> Lisäksi häneltä selvästi puuttu lajisubstanssi, vaikka poika paikkaakin tilannetta edes vähäsen oltuaan kova kuski ja hyvä selostusapu asiantuntevien muiden avustajien (Veikkanen, Kananen jne.) ohella.
> 
> Kolmas ongelma Selinin kohdalla on ärsyttävyyksiin menevä fanitus/epäfanitus eri kuskien ja tallien kohdalla.
> 
> Niin enkä viitsi mainita mitään enempää siitä ”maailman kauneimmasta lipusta” muuta kuin että vain ”leijonariipus jää puuttumaan”...



Ei osaa suomea eikä ymmärrä lajista.. ok. Mielipiteensä kullakin mutta onkohan sittenkään kovin realistista odottaa paljon tuon parempaa suomenkielistä fillariselostajaa? Odotellessa voi vaikka katsella virityskuvaa, se tuskin ärsyttää.

Itse kyllä pidän seliniä tosi hyvänä selostajana ja kommentaattorit vielä parantavat kokonaisuutta. Myös muilta pyöräilyä seuraavilta tutuilta olen kuullut pelkkää hyvää palautetta selinistä.

----------


## TERU

Myös Indurainin ajoista tv-kisoja seuranneena, ennen Seliniä, väliin häneen "kypsyneenä", on kaikkiaan annettava suuri peukku Selinin ja Selinien selostukselle, etenkin kun vertaa heitä muihin urheiluselostajiin. Kovin vajavaiseksi jäisi heikosti sivistyskieliä osaamattoman kokemus kisoista. Muutaman euron kuussa mielellään maksan DNAn kautta Eurosportin kanavista ihan Selinin rämisevällä äänellään selostaessa. Entäs sitten kun hän poistuu keskuudestamme, Seliniä mukaillen?

----------


## Repsu

> Entäs sitten kun hän poistuu keskuudestamme, Seliniä mukaillen?



Paikka avautuu jollekin (ehkä) nuoremmalle ja (toivottavasti) kehityskelpoisemmalle selostajalle.

----------


## VesaP

^Kuitenkin joku *aska sit se uusi. Vaikea olis kuvitella Eurosportin pyöräkisoja ilman Selineitä. Suomiselostajien kastissa ehdotonta eliittiä. Kuten kommenteistakin näkee, ei voi miellyttää kaikkia millään. No, ehkä joku tissibimbo selostamaan, ilman ääntä ja tissit kokoajan näkyvillä jossain pikkuruudussa tv-kuvan alanurkassa niin kaikki olis tyytyväisiä? No, sit naiset pitäs asiaa seksistisenä eivätkä olis tyytyväisiä.

Mutta josko vaikka Tourijuttuja tässä ketjussa taas?

----------


## fiber

> Yks vaihtoehto ilmaiseen katsomiseen on myös NBC Sports jossa selostajina Phil Liggett ja Paul Sherwin sekä kommentaattoreina ex-ammattipyöräilijät Christian Vande Velde ja Jens Voight. Kanavan todella hyvälaatuinen stream löytyy osoitteesta: mygoodstream.pw
> 
> Katsomiseen tarvitaan VPN tai proxy palvelin joka tarjoaa USA sijaitsevan IP osoitteen. ZenMate on selainlaajennus jolla tuon IP osoitteen saa: https://zenmate.com/



Zenmate vaikutti joidenkin proxylaajennuslistausten perusteelta suositeltavalta, mutta kyllä tuo näyttää olevan maksullinen. Mitä ilmaista suosittelette Mac + Safari (tai vähintään Mac+Chrome)?

Mediateollisuus on globaalia. Selin saattaa pärjätä vertailussa "kotimaan sarjassa", mutta kuluttaja vertailee yhä herkemmin maailmanlaajuisesti.

-
Mahtaako Skyn taktiikkapaperissa olla jotain samankaltaista tälle päivälle kuin oli Giron 19. etapilla?

----------


## VesaP

Teaser: Ei oo tylsää näköjään tänään kun sabotaasia, mielenosoittajia, pippurisumutinta Froomen ja G:n naamalle, etapin keskeytystä jne... Huh.

Täytyy kattoo kohta kun kotia pääsee "nauhalta" mitä kävi ja miten jatkui jne...

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour...sting-farmers/

----------


## RATE

Toivotaan nyt kumminkin että Roponen ei astu remmiin.

----------


## YocceT

> Vaikea olis kuvitella Eurosportin pyöräkisoja ilman Selineitä. Suomiselostajien kastissa ehdotonta eliittiä.



Tämä. Tuskin löytyy Suomesta parempaa tähän lajiin.

----------


## Superflyer

Harmi että Yatesilla meni alku noin pipariksi, olisi ollut tällä ajolla hyvin keulakahinoissa mukana. Yatesin veljeksiltä saa kyllä jatkossa odottaa kunnon tuloksia näiden perusteella.

----------


## ilmora

Selin & Kananen ovat tiiminä nyt kyllä niin hyviä selostajia, että vaikea sitä mielestäni enää tästä parantaa. Varsinkin Kimmo on tuonut sellaista näkemystä ja knoppitietoa mukanaan, että lähetyksiä kuuntelee mielellään.

----------


## jarkempp

Hivenen off-topic mutta jos suhteellisen kalliin lajin eli pyöräilyn harrastajalla ei ole varaa pistää kuussa olikosenyt kuutta euroa eurosport playeriin vaan pitää varastaa sisältö maailmalta ei kyllä kärsi ainakaan selostajista siinä kohtaa valittaa. Jos ylipäätään tahdomme suomenkielisen selostuksen jatkossa, työntäkää ne vpn:nne sinne mihin säämiskä hieroo. Uskon että pitkässä juoksussa maarajoitukset palveluista poistuvat mutta toistaiseksi ainakin täällä tuetaan palveluiden tuottajia jotka ylipäänsä vaivautuvat tukemaan pientä kielialuettamme.

Itse tourista, omat pelimerkkini ovat juuri nyt sijoitettuna Domoulinille ihan kertoimen takia, onpahan jotain jännää.
- Thomasille ei ehkä nykyinen ero ITT:ssä Domoulinia vastaan
- Froomelle tuskin riittää nykyinen ero ITT:ssä Domoulinia vastaan
- Domoulin ei voi olla varma riittääkö ero Thomasille ITT:ssä, Froomen todnäk pystyy lyömään.
Pakko on siis jotain yrittää kaikkien kolmen ennen ITT:tä. Jännäksi menee.

----------


## juakko

Taitaa Skyn dominanssi olla niin kova, ettei ketään GC-kuskia kiinnosta enää ajaa kilpaa.

----------


## pulmark

Huomisen lyhyen, mäkisen etapin #17 lähtösysteemi, samanlainen kuin Moto GP: 

https://www.dailymotion.com/video/x6nks2m

Toivottavasti sähäkkä etappi, saas nähdä onko lähtöjärjestyksellä joka hajottaa joukkueet merkitystä.

----------


## frp

Ei tuo kyllä itse kilpailuun vaikuta mitenkään. Jos matka olisi 6,5km niin sitten ehkä.

----------


## Cat

> Taitaa Skyn dominanssi olla niin kova, ettei ketään GC-kuskia kiinnosta enää ajaa kilpaa.



Huono motivaatio, jos noin. Enemmän mietin, miten on pärjänneen Sky:ta lähteneet. esim. Landa. Ennen jakoi taakkaa ja nyt yksi kapteeneista. Jaksaako kantaa sitä taakkaa, mikä on paljon kovempi hartioilla, mitä ns. apuajajan. Ja söikö jo henkisesti ns. kolmen kapteenin kisa? Mitä tulee pitkän kisan valmistautumiseen, niin onko pointti tulla sinne hyvällä aerobisella kynnyksellä ja kisan aikana kehittyvällä anaerobisella kynnyksellä.

----------


## Lehisj

> Tämä. Tuskin löytyy Suomesta parempaa tähän lajiin.



Vahvasti ainakin epäilen, että saattaisi jopa löytyä, mutta kun käsittääkseni - kuitenkin ilman mitään varmaa tietoa - niin Selinin asema on Eurosportin puolelta aika paalutettu niin kauan kuin noita hommia haluaa tehdä. Ja myös mutuna heitän, että ES taitaa maksaa aika kitsaasti korvauksia näille pienten kielialueiden selostajille/kommentaattoreille, joten chapeu Peterille ja muille, kun viitsivät aikaansa asialle uhrata.

Mutta kun nyt taas vajaan viikon RAI 3:sen TdF lähetystoteutusta seuranneena tai vaikka ohimennen viikonlopun Kalevan kisja katsoneena, niin ei voi kun todeta, että eri sfääreissä ollaan.

----------


## fiber

> Hivenen off-topic mutta jos suhteellisen kalliin lajin eli pyöräilyn harrastajalla ei ole varaa pistää kuussa olikosenyt kuutta euroa eurosport playeriin vaan pitää varastaa sisältö maailmalta ei kyllä kärsi ainakaan selostajista siinä kohtaa valittaa. Jos ylipäätään tahdomme suomenkielisen selostuksen jatkossa, työntäkää ne vpn:nne sinne mihin säämiskä hieroo. Uskon että pitkässä juoksussa maarajoitukset palveluista poistuvat mutta toistaiseksi ainakin täällä tuetaan palveluiden tuottajia jotka ylipäänsä vaivautuvat tukemaan pientä kielialuettamme.
> 
> Itse tourista, omat pelimerkkini ovat juuri nyt sijoitettuna Domoulinille ihan kertoimen takia, onpahan jotain jännää.
> - Thomasille ei ehkä nykyinen ero ITT:ssä Domoulinia vastaan
> - Froomelle tuskin riittää nykyinen ero ITT:ssä Domoulinia vastaan
> - Domoulin ei voi olla varma riittääkö ero Thomasille ITT:ssä, Froomen todnäk pystyy lyömään.
> Pakko on siis jotain yrittää kaikkien kolmen ennen ITT:tä. Jännäksi menee.



1. Olisi varaa, ja Playeriä joskus tuli pyöritettyäkin, mutta kun tuote on susi.
2. Ylipäätään emme tahdo suomenkielistä selostusta, mikäli se ei ole parempi kuin vaikkapa englanninkielinen.
3. Tilanne on kyllä kiinnostava, mutta vuosi vuodelta vaakani kallistuu enemmän ja enemmän Il Giron hyväksi.

Taisi olla Gilbertillä aikamoiset adrenaliinihöyryt, joilla ajoi etapin maaliin. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin.

----------


## veku01

> 1. Olisi varaa, ja Playeriä joskus tuli pyöritettyäkin, mutta kun tuote on susi.
> 2. Ylipäätään emme tahdo suomenkielistä selostusta, mikäli se ei ole parempi kuin vaikkapa englanninkielinen.
> 3. Tilanne on kyllä kiinnostava, mutta vuosi vuodelta vaakani kallistuu enemmän ja enemmän Il Giron hyväksi.
> 
> Taisi olla Gilbertillä aikamoiset adrenaliinihöyryt, joilla ajoi etapin maaliin. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin.



Jospa koittaisi uudestaan esplayeriä. Kehitystä on tapahtunut ja paljon. Ei ollenkaan sama mitä oli muutama vuosi takaperin.
Pleikarillekin on tätä nykyään oma versio esplayeristä.  

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Jospa koittaisi uudestaan esplayeriä. Kehitystä on tapahtunut ja paljon. Ei ollenkaan sama mitä oli muutama vuosi takaperin.
> Pleikarillekin on tätä nykyään oma versio esplayeristä.  
> 
> Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla



Jep en kyllä todellakaan ymmärrä mikä playerissäkin voi jonkun mielestä olla vikana. Aina toiminut täysin moitteetta. No ehkä en vain osaa.

----------


## JohannesP

^ Playeri toiminut täysin ilman ongelmia viimeset vuodet ja kuvakin näyttää ihan ok isollakin näytöllä. Jos tuossa on jollakin vieläkin ongelmia niin täytyy olla jo siellä omassa päässä. Eikös siellä saanu enkkuselostuksenkin valittua suomiselostuksen tilalle?

----------


## fiber

^ ja ^^ Voisihan sitä Playeriä taas kokeilla, vaikkakin Eurosport-ketjun perusteella se ei esim. Mac/Safari-käyttäjälle edelleenkään ole mutkaton.

Tänään ajetaan kohuttu etappi lähtöruudukosta polkaisten. Toivottavasti päivä osoittaa minun olevan väärässä, mutta en usko starttisysteemin estävän pääjoukon tavanomaista muodostumista tai reittiprofiilin estävän Sky-junaa.

----------


## veku01

> ^ ja ^^ Voisihan sitä Playeriä taas kokeilla, vaikkakin Eurosport-ketjun perusteella se ei esim. Mac/Safari-käyttäjälle edelleenkään ole mutkaton.
> 
> Tänään ajetaan kohuttu etappi lähtöruudukosta polkaisten. Toivottavasti päivä osoittaa minun olevan väärässä, mutta en usko starttisysteemin estävän pääjoukon tavanomaista muodostumista tai reittiprofiilin estävän Sky-junaa.



Jos safari selaimella ei tahdo onnistua niin asenna Firefox tai google-chrome selain. Näillä se pitäisi ongelmitta pyöriä.  

Lähetetty minun F8331 laitteesta Tapatalkilla

----------


## kuovipolku

Tähän se kaino "Menkää *#¤!!&%*! jonnekin Eurosport vihastuttaa, ihastuttaa ja pierettää -ketjuun!"  -toivomus.

Toisena toivomuksena olisi että nähtäisiin ja ymmärrettäisiin että suurissa ympäriajoissa on muutakin kiinnostavaa kuin se kuka voittaa kokonaiskilpailun tai miten oma suosikkiajaja tai -talli pärjää.

Kolmas toivomus olisi että mulla olisi jotain fiksua, mielenkiintoista ja viihdyttävää annettavaa tähän ketjuun, mutta semmoista ihmettä ei ole tapahtunut eikä kannata odottaakaan.

----------


## VesaP

^Eikä. Player ongelmat ei kuulu Eurosport ketjuun. Playerille on oma ketjunsa mitä kukaan ei koskaan osaa/tajua/halua käyttää jostain syystä.

Eilen pisti naurattamaan kisassa kun selostajat "Nairo ei oo vielä iskenyt!!!". No shit, ei se iske. Se iskee Tourin neljännellä viikolla kun Froome on juomassa Pina Coladaa Scheyselleillä ja katsoo kännykästään omaa voittokuvaansa Champsilta jossa se seisoo pokaali kädessä voittokorokkeella.

----------


## pulmark

^ Pitkien etappikisojen seuraamisesta tekee itselleni kiinnostavamman kun lähetyksessä on esim. joukkueiden huoltohenkilökunnan (mekaanikot, hierojat, kokit yms.) haastatteluja, näytetään ja kerrotaan millaisilla pyörillä ajajat lähtee etapille ja miksi, sporttipäälliköiden haastatteluja kisan kuluessa, ajajien arvioita etappien kulusta, katsojien haastatteluja yms. Aika puuduttavaa ois katsoa pitkiä etappeja päivästä toiseen jos seurataan vaan ajajien kulkua maisemien keskellä höystettynä selostajien tarinoinnilla. Ihan mukava lisä että lähetys käy varikolla ja kurkistaa kulisseihin mitä siellä tapahtuu.

PS. ZenMate on 3 versiota, Free, Premium ja Ultimate. Free versio lähettää liikkuvan kuvan dataa NBCSN kanavalta 4200 Kbps nopeudella ja HD-laatuisena, riittää mulle: https://zenguard.zendesk.com/hc/en-u...-VPN-for-free-

----------


## OJ

Kruiswijk ja Landa iskevät paukusta. Sky odottaa apukuskinsa keulille. Poels vetää ekan mäen, Kwiatkowski tokan ja Bernal kolmannen. Froome voittaa ja Quintana häviää ainakin minuutin lisää.

mä tykkään Matthew Keenan ja Robbie McEwen combosta. Liggettiä ja Sherweniä ei kyllä pysty kuuntelemaan selvinpäin tai päissäänkään.

----------


## paaton

> Taisi olla Gilbertillä aikamoiset adrenaliinihöyryt, joilla ajoi etapin maaliin. Onneksi ei käynyt pahemmin.



Käsitinkö oikein, että Gilbertiltä murtui lumpio? Ajoi 60km maaliin tuolla jalalla. Huh.

Tuossa mutkassa taisi olla aika paljon pölyä ja likaa, ainakin asfaltin reunassa. Onkohan tuolla tourin reitillä yhtä liukkaita asfaltteja, mitä espanjassa? Kammo ero suomen asfalttiin. Olen jarrutellut useasti renkaan lukkoon ja kerran sain etusen huolella luisuun maaseudun liikenneympyrässä. Vähän hävisi kyllä luotto alamäissä kanttailuun.

----------


## OJ

Menee vähän väärään ketjuun, mutta olikohan Gilbertillä jotain buranaa vahvempaa särkylääkettä koneessa...

----------


## OJ

Ja kakat. Ei tullut haastetta heti paukusta, eli antavat Skyn laittaa junansa pystyyn kaikessa rauhassa.

----------


## Munarello

Olisivat laittaneet perinteisen Le Mans -tyylisen startin eli radan poikki juosten pyörälle ja matkaan niin olisi ehkä tullutkin jotain härdelliä.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Ensi vuonna Le Mans startti ja vielä niin, että järjestäjä sekoittaa pyörät lähtösuoralla.

----------


## Pexi

> Eilen pisti naurattamaan kisassa kun selostajat "Nairo ei oo vielä iskenyt!!!". No shit, ei se iske. Se iskee Tourin neljännellä viikolla kun Froome on juomassa Pina Coladaa Scheyselleillä ja katsoo kännykästään omaa voittokuvaansa Champsilta jossa se seisoo pokaali kädessä voittokorokkeella.



No just kun pääsit sanomasta, niin nyssehän se on kuitennii ihan irti.

----------


## Munarello

Mitä mitä, joko on neljäs viikko?!  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## OJ

Thomasin haastajilta loppuu matka kesken.

----------


## Munarello

Etapin vaativuudesta kertoo voittajan hurja keskinopeus 27,8km/h.  :Hymy:

----------


## pulmark

Egan Bernal kaiveli nenäänsä ja meinasi vahingossa tiputtaa Froomen lopussa, kevytjalkaisena loppuun saakka. Bernalin, Quintanan ja Thomasin lisäksi D. Martinilta hieno suoritus.

----------


## buhvalo

> Egan Bernal kaiveli nenäänsä ja meinasi vahingossa tiputtaa Froomen lopussa, kevytjalkaisena loppuun saakka. Bernalin, Quintanan ja Thomasin lisäksi D. Martinilta hieno suoritus.



Bernalista tulee maailmanparas yhden tempun koira. Nairo oli sitä kunnes yritti opetella toisenkin tempun. Vaan barloworldillä oli palikat kasassa, vaan ei kuivana, 2009 kun G ja Froome molemmat oli rosterissa.

En olisi kyllä uskonut että Gee:lle tämä kisa menee. Tänäänkin Sky olisi kelannut Nairon takaisin, jos eivät olisi menneet sen verran jarrulla että Froome pysyy pulkassa.

----------


## OJ

Dumoulin hävisi kisan kuudennella etapilla ellei mitään odottamatonta tapahdu...esimerkiksi hurjaa kisan mullistavaa irtiottoa 19. etapilla...

----------


## Köfte

SKY:n kilvenkiilloitusoperaatio? Sädekehään uudet patterit ja 
huomio pois Froomesta? Aika ankaraa buuaamista oli kyllä tänääkin,
vaatii kohtalaista parempaa sietokykyä jatkaa taivalta.
Onko Saganin muksahduksesta/seurauksista parempaa tietoa?

----------


## Teemu H

> SKY:n kilvenkiilloitusoperaatio? Sädekehään uudet patterit ja 
> huomio pois Froomesta?



Sama kävi mielessä, vähän teennäiseltä näytti Froomen sippaaminen kieli ulkona.

----------


## Munarello

Ehkä se ei vaan ole palautunut ja vain väsyttää, koska nyt pitää olla tarkkana buffien suhteen?

----------


## Rommeli

Oli miten oli, Froomen putoaminen lämmitti kyllä mieltä. Ei tästäkään kisasta silti ihan täydellistä enää tule, sillä Skyn mies koko potin kuitenkin vienee. Tuo Bernal on kyllä ihan käsittämätön tyyppi. Olisi kaiketi ollut jalkaa auttaa tänään lopussa keltapaitaakin, mutta talli päätti sitten uhrata kovimman syömähampaansa hinaamaan sipannutta Froomea.

Nairon iskulle varaukseton peukku. Bardet'n sippaaminen oli vähän harmillista. Yllättävän moni kova kuski on tänä vuonna pettänyt pahasti parhaimmalla osa-alueellaan. No Skyn junasta kukaan ei ole vähemmän yllättävästi taaskaan pettänyt.

----------


## pulmark

Sagan ainakin yrittää jatkaa huomenna, takapuolessa pahimmat ruhjeet kaatumisen jäljiltä.

Santarmi ottanut Froomen tukevaan otteeseen etapin jälkeisessä häslingissä. Henkivartija kiinnostunut enempi Pinarellosta:

----------


## Köfte

^ Mikäs häslinki tuolla oli? Olin jo siirtynyt muihin toimintoihin.

----------


## ilmora

Nähtävästikin virkavalta erehtyi luulemaan Froomea faniksi ja yritti pysäyttää.

"In another incident, Chris Froome was descending from the summit of the climb to the team busses after the stage while wearing a grey windbreaker; a French police officer mistook him for a fan and attempted to stop him. In the ensuing interaction, Froome fell off of his bicycle. Images of the incident appeared on Twitter, from the user Albert Secall."

----------


## buhvalo

Samaan aikaan pulska kisakommentaattori krapularyyppyjen välissä:

https://www.strava.com/activities/17...ts/43260121926

----------


## Köfte

> Nähtävästikin virkavalta erehtyi luulemaan Froomea faniksi ja yritti pysäyttää.
> 
> "In another incident, Chris Froome was descending from the summit of the climb to the team busses after the stage while wearing a grey windbreaker; a French police officer mistook him for a fan and attempted to stop him. In the ensuing interaction, Froome fell off of his bicycle. Images of the incident appeared on Twitter, from the user Albert Secall."



Aha, minä kun kuvittelin jenkkipoliisien olevan yli-innokkaita... 
Kiitos kuitenkin tiedotuksesta.

Toisaalta Santarmin edustaja juurikin kohdisti toimintansa Froomeen?
Tunteella? Tietoisesti? Maksettuna?

Lievää vahvempaa käkättelyä aiheuttanut spekulaatio:

Froome: "Je suis Froome"
Gendarme: "Je suis Macron"

----------


## Köfte

> Käsitinkö oikein, että Gilbertiltä murtui lumpio? Ajoi 60km maaliin tuolla jalalla. Huh.
> 
> Tuossa mutkassa taisi olla aika paljon pölyä ja likaa, ainakin asfaltin reunassa. Onkohan tuolla tourin reitillä yhtä liukkaita asfaltteja, mitä espanjassa? Kammo ero suomen asfalttiin. Olen jarrutellut useasti renkaan lukkoon ja kerran sain etusen huolella luisuun maaseudun liikenneympyrässä. Vähän hävisi kyllä luotto alamäissä kanttailuun.



Takakiekko nasahti kaivonkanteen Gilbertin tapauksessa? Todellista on asfalttilaadun aiheuttamat omituisuudet.
Hienojakoinen, hiljainen & miellyttävmpi seos lämmetessään erittää pinnalleen bitumista öljyä varsinkin
uudistetuilla osuuksilla. Ehkä en nykyään enään kanttailisi 30 vuoden takaiseen malliin :Cool:

----------


## maalinni

Jenkkipoliisi ois ampunut sen ja kysellyt vasta sitten. Toivottavasti Sagan pystyy jatkamaan.

----------


## kukavaa

Oli mukava nähdä Quintana pitkästä aikaa ajamassa. Saipahan etapin. Ja on sen ajoa ilo seurata, jotenkin jylhän tyylikästä. Etenkin kun aina väliin näytettiin Martinin nokkimista, mikä on Froomeakin järkympää nähtävää.

----------


## Mik@

Ensiksi ajattelin, että ranskalaiset ovat täysiä kus....., mutta ilmeisesti tilanne on ollut se että Froome lasketteli alaspäin (takki päällä) vielä kun kilpailu oli käynnissä. Sen sijaan (ranskalaisten?) katsojien käytös etappien maalissa on todella syvältä ja pistää miettimään että onko tämä GT todella se suurin ja kaunein...

”Unfortunately with some riders still climbing towards the finish, one police officer mistook Froome for a fan descending on his bike. The officer asked Froome to stop, which caused him and his bodyguard to crash.”

Read more at https://www.cyclingweekly.com/news/r...pirJcouE1K3.99


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## maalinni

Poliisi ei tunnista - kuitenkin - sitä kisan suurinta tähteä. Hiukka epäilyttävää.

----------


## juakko

Hirveetä neiteilyä katsojien käytöksen suhteen. 30 vuotta sitten Hinault veteli yleisessä mellakassa mielenosoittajia turpaan eikä Touri siitä mitenkään huonontunut.

----------


## cele

Kyllä musta Touri vähän huonontui siitä et meillä on TOP5-suosikki sairaalassa selkäranka murtuneena katsojan käytöksen takia.

----------


## Pexi

Onko se Niba tosiaan vielä sairaalassa, vai oliko tuo dramatisointia?

Mutta joo, tuo katsojien hulinointi on todella harmittava ilmiö. Jalkapallohuligaaneja TdF:n reiteillä.

----------


## kukavaa

> Hirveetä neiteilyä katsojien käytöksen suhteen. 30 vuotta sitten Hinault veteli yleisessä mellakassa mielenosoittajia turpaan eikä Touri siitä mitenkään huonontunut.



Mitä vitun "neiteilyä"? Olet idiootti.

Thomaskin yritettiin kaataa yleisön puolesta, kun joku otti sitä kädestä kiinni. Ihme väkeä siellä kyllä on.

----------


## maalinni

> Mitä vitun "neiteilyä"? Olet idiootti.
> 
> Thomaskin yritettiin kaataa yleisön puolesta, kun joku otti sitä kädestä kiinni. Ihme väkeä siellä kyllä on.



Tallit saisi uhata boikotilla, jos ei hommaa saada toimimaan. Mikähän fiilis on keuhkot rasittuneena ajaa sellaiseen savusoihtuun?

----------


## juakko

> Kyllä musta Touri vähän huonontui siitä et meillä on TOP5-suosikki sairaalassa selkäranka murtuneena katsojan käytöksen takia.



Nibalihan kaatui kameran hihnaan, mikä nyt ei ollut muuta kuin katsojan varomattomuutta. Tämäntyyppisiin tilanteisiin on kautta historian kaatunut kilpapyöräilijöitä. Ennen Nibalia mieleen tulee Sagan viime vuoden klassikoissa. Ja Selinihän tykkää aina kertoa siitä kerrasta kun joku jamppa katsoi kisaa kameran optiikan läpi eikä tajunnut väistää pyöräilijöitä ollenkaan.

----------


## Pexi

> Mitä vitun "neiteilyä"? Olet idiootti.



Oliko tämä tällainen nyt tarpeellista? Pipo pois päästä, hop.

----------


## pulmark

> Onko se Niba tosiaan vielä sairaalassa, vai oliko tuo dramatisointia?
> 
> Mutta joo, tuo katsojien hulinointi on todella harmittava ilmiö. Jalkapallohuligaaneja TdF:n reiteillä.



Nibali joutuu leikkaukseen:
http://teambahrainmerida.com/vincenz...-france-crash/

----------


## OJ

Froome lasketteli alamäkeen bussille joku anorakki päällä, niin ei vissiin muistuttanut Tour-kuskia. Tiimivaatteissa olisi varmaan mennyt vähän paremmin.
Thomasia huitonut katsoja huitoi myös Quintanaa, eli ei valitettavasti tainnut olla anti-anglo salaliiton agentti kyseessä.
Buuaus on ihan paikallaan ja Skyn tai UCIn on turha itseaiheutetusta sotkusta mieltään pahoittaa. Fyysisen väkivallan puolelle ei tosin saa mennä.

Tupla-aitaa vaan vähintään viimeiset 20 km, niin ei ole katsojista riesaa. Tai sulkee loppunousut katsojilta kokonaan. Tai myy loppunousuun lippuja vaikka 50€ hintaan. Mikään vähempi on ASO:n piittaamattomuutta ja ranskisten brittivihaa. Tämä pienen someselailun jälkeen tehty johtopäätös.

----------


## Merckx

> Buuaus on ihan paikallaan ja Skyn tai UCIn on turha itseaiheutetusta sotkusta mieltään pahoittaa.



Miten on mahdollista että mielestäsi buuaus on ihan paikallaan? Mielestäni ihan ala-arvoista touhua ja vastenmielistä kuunnella! Aika moukkia ovat...

----------


## ajelee

Keskimäärin jokaisessa lajissa kannatetaan huudoin omaa joukkuetta/kuskia ja herjataan vastustajille. Sehän kuuluu asiaan niin kauan kun on kyse yleisölajeista ja kun se on vain huutelua eikä mitään fyysistä. Se on totta että ne huudot eivät ole aina niin "sivistyneitä", mutta sellaista se on. Kyllähän esim. formuloissakin välillä buuataan jopa voittajalle.

----------


## VesaP

Tänään jos G jaksaa suht kärkivauhtia, keltainen paita pysyy päällä kyllä Pariisiin asti. Todella jännä päivä tulossa! Tempossa huomenna G kulkee kyllä niin lujaa että siinä ei ole hätää. Iskeekö Froome tänään? Tuleeko joku maaginen 80km sooloisku? Saako se edes iskeä? No, eipä taida iskeä kun on selvästi ollut G:tä huonompi. Jos nyt yhtä-äkkiä onkin reilusti parempi niin jotain muutakin on käynyt illalla syömässä eilen mitä jonkun Bigmac aterian plussana cokis zerolla.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Keskimäärin jokaisessa lajissa kannatetaan huudoin omaa joukkuetta/kuskia ja herjataan vastustajille. Sehän kuuluu asiaan niin kauan kun on kyse yleisölajeista ja kun se on vain huutelua eikä mitään fyysistä. Se on totta että ne huudot eivät ole aina niin "sivistyneitä", mutta sellaista se on. Kyllähän esim. formuloissakin välillä buuataan jopa voittajalle.



No ei kyllä todellakaan keskimäärin joka lajissa herjata vastustajaa. Edes esim lätkässä tai futiksessa ei käytännössä koskaan buuata ennen matsia, matsin jälkeen tai vastustajan tehtyä maalin, toki muuta huutelua kuulee pelin aikana. Puhumattakaan yksilölajeista kuten tennis, golf, sulkis, yleisurheilu, jne jne. 

Huutelu ja buuaaminen on tietysti harmitonta verrattuna siihen että käydään käsiksi, mutta on se silti melko hanurista eikä todellakaan ns kuulu urheiluun eikä varsinkaan mitenkään normaalisti pyöräilyn etikettiin.

----------


## Mr Hyde

> Tänään jos G jaksaa suht kärkivauhtia, keltainen paita pysyy päällä kyllä Pariisiin asti. Todella jännä päivä tulossa! Tempossa huomenna G kulkee kyllä niin lujaa että siinä ei ole hätää. Iskeekö Froome tänään? Tuleeko joku maaginen 80km sooloisku? Saako se edes iskeä? No, eipä taida iskeä kun on selvästi ollut G:tä huonompi. Jos nyt yhtä-äkkiä onkin reilusti parempi niin jotain muutakin on käynyt illalla syömässä eilen mitä jonkun Bigmac aterian plussana cokis zerolla.



Aika lähellä Espanjan rajaa ovat, joten ehkä se onkin käynyt espanjalaisessa piffiravintolassa tankkaamassa niin kuin entisaikaan ollaan tehty.

----------


## Rommeli

> No ei kyllä todellakaan keskimäärin joka lajissa herjata vastustajaa. Edes esim lätkässä tai futiksessa ei käytännössä koskaan buuata ennen matsia, matsin jälkeen tai vastustajan tehtyä maalin, toki muuta huutelua kuulee pelin aikana. Puhumattakaan yksilölajeista kuten tennis, golf, sulkis, yleisurheilu, jne jne. 
> 
> Huutelu ja buuaaminen on tietysti harmitonta verrattuna siihen että käydään käsiksi, mutta on se silti melko hanurista eikä todellakaan ns kuulu urheiluun eikä varsinkaan mitenkään normaalisti pyöräilyn etikettiin.



Oletko koskaan käynyt katsomassa jääkiekkoa? Tuo väitteesi ei meinaan pidä kyllä alkuunkaan paikkaansa ainakaan lätkän osalta.

----------


## Pexi

> No ei kyllä todellakaan keskimäärin joka lajissa herjata vastustajaa. Edes esim lätkässä tai futiksessa ei käytännössä koskaan buuata ennen matsia, matsin jälkeen tai vastustajan tehtyä maalin, toki muuta huutelua kuulee pelin aikana.



Futiksessa onkin enemmän tapana vetää vastapuolen kannattajia turpaan ja muuten vaan laittaa koko kylä remonttiin rähinöimällä. Mutta muuten olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että buuaukset saisi jättää tekemättä. Jos joku ei tykkää mestarista, niin voi pysyä poissa podiumin lähistöltä kokonaan.

----------


## Rommeli

Olisiko tänään Froomen 160 km iskun paikka?

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Oletko koskaan käynyt katsomassa jääkiekkoa? Tuo väitteesi ei meinaan pidä kyllä alkuunkaan paikkaansa ainakaan lätkän osalta.



Mikä osa väitettä ei pidä alkuunkaan paikkaansa? Käyn ehkä noin 20 peliä katsomassa kaudessa, eli en todellakaan ole mikään kummoinen asiantuntija, mutta en oikeasti muista että vastustajalle olisi buuattu ennen peliä tai pelin jälkeen. Pelin aikana yksittäisten tilanteiden jälkeen tottakai huudellaan ja vihelletään ja buuataan. Jossain playoff sarjassa myös saatetaan muistaa jotain edellisten pelien rottailuja tms. 

En siis väitä etteikö tuollaista tapahtuisi, mutta ei sekään pidä paikkaansa mitä tuossa alunperin lainaamassani viestissä sanottiin että ihan joka lajissa herjataan vastustajaa.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Futiksessa onkin enemmän tapana vetää vastapuolen kannattajia turpaan ja muuten vaan laittaa koko kylä remonttiin rähinöimällä. Mutta muuten olen kyllä samaa mieltä, että buuaukset saisi jättää tekemättä. Jos joku ei tykkää mestarista, niin voi pysyä poissa podiumin lähistöltä kokonaan.



Sen takia juuri otin tuohon futiksen esimerkiksi että vaikka siellä hakataan vastustajien faneja, järjestetään jotain metsälarppaus joukkomyllyjä yms p*skaa niin sielläkään ei mitenkään yleisenä etikettinä ole pilkata vastustajan pelaajia ja joukkuetta aina ja joka paikassa. Kuten ei tietääkseni ole tapana myöskään pyöräilyssä, tosin voin hyvinkin olla täysin väärässsä koska kokemukset rajoittuvat telkkarin välityksellä muutamaan gtn katseluun per vuosi.

----------


## buhvalo

Saganille tulee täysi työpäivä. Toivottavasti ei menee liikaa ylitöiksi, jää toimistopaita saamatta.

----------


## kukavaa

Pyöräilyssähän on justiinsa se kiva puoli, et kaikkia kannustetaan. Ainakin yleensä. Niinku maratooneilla esimerkiksi. Alppihiihdossa hurrataan aina kaikille alas tulleille.
Vähän ehkä tylsä Touri mut johtunee osaksi keleistä, ettei ole tullut seurattua kunnolla.

----------


## Cat

Onkohan mahdollista järjestäjiltä korjata viime vuoden mokaa, kun Sagan hylättiin, niin saisi jatkaa vaikka menisi maaliin tulo yliajalle. Tuli vain mieleen.

----------


## Munarello

Saattaa kyllä tehdä tiukkaa Saganin porukalle ehtiä aikalimiitin puitteissa maaliin. Siellähän on vissiinkin Saganin lisäksi ainakin Demare, Degenkolb ja Kristoff joten pistekilpailu menisi kyllä täysin uusiksi jos eivät ehtisi ajoissa maaliin.

----------


## OJ

No OK...ehkä täydellinen hiljaisuus olisi vahvempi protestin muoto, mutta vaikeampi toteuttaa.

Ja lätkämatseissa, joissa olen käynyt, ei ole mitenkään pienen porukan hommaa buuata vastustajalle heidän luistellessaan jäälle.

----------


## buhvalo

Paljon on ollut toimintaa tällä etapilla. Hyvää settiä.

----------


## paaton

Huikea ylivoima sky tallilla... Froome tippuu porukasta ja vielä löytyy takaa yksi, joka hinaa hänet tasaisella takaisin ryhmään.

----------


## Googol

> No OK...ehkä täydellinen hiljaisuus olisi vahvempi protestin muoto, mutta vaikeampi toteuttaa.
> 
> Ja lätkämatseissa, joissa olen käynyt, ei ole mitenkään pienen porukan hommaa buuata vastustajalle heidän luistellessaan jäälle.



Aika paljon riippuu lajin kulttuurista. Yleisesti ottaen joukkuelajeissa psyykataan kannatettavan joukkueen vastustajaa enemmän, yksilölajeissa kannustetaan, enemmän tai vähemmän, kaikkia. Paitsi brasilialaiset olympialaisissa.

----------


## ilmora

Primoz Roglicin laskua oli jännä seurata. Jotain vähän saganmaista, mutta GC-tasolla. Huomisesta tulee kyllä mielenkiintoista kamppailua Dumoulin-Roglic-Froome -akselilla.

----------


## pulmark

Hieno etappi. Roglic sai lopussa vähän etua motokuvaajasta muutamassa paikassa, Dumoulin aivan raivona ja nyreissään haastattelussa, kun yritti rynnistää Roglicin peesiin, muttei päässyt kun moto veti Roglicia.

Hyvä kisa 2. sijasta tulossa huomenna, sisuuntunut Dumoulin ja kovassa kunnossa oleva Roglic. Froomellakin vielä pienet saumat.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Aika paljon riippuu lajin kulttuurista. Yleisesti ottaen joukkuelajeissa psyykataan kannatettavan joukkueen vastustajaa enemmän, yksilölajeissa kannustetaan, enemmän tai vähemmän, kaikkia. Paitsi brasilialaiset olympialaisissa.



Lajin kulttuuri on hyvä ilmaisu. Anekdootti futiksesta, jossa vastustajan pelaajien psyykkaaminen juurikin kuuluu kulttuuriin. Litti tuli vaihdosta kentälle hjk-lahti pelissä. Tuossa tilanteessa kuuluu heittää jokin herja, mutta vierasjoukkueen kannattajat olivat vähän neuvottomia ja hiljaa, kuningas Litmanen kun on tällaisen yläpuolella. Kunnes kuului yksittäinen huuto "parturiin!!", johon litti vastasi littipeukulla ja leveällä hymyllä.

----------


## Rommeli

Dumoulin ajoi mielestäni tuon loppulaskun melkoisen hölmösti/heikosti. Ihan suotta väsytti itseään, kun kärki kuitenkin karkasi. Lopussa koko kisan peesissä istunut Thomas korjasi sitten vielä hyvityssekunteja, jotka olisivat varmaan olleet Dumoulinillekin tarpeen. Toisaalta eipä hän pelkästään niillä olisi vielä kärkipaikkaa päässyt hätyyttelemään. Froome oli tosiaan todella pitkään jojona, mutta ihmepoika teki taas työnsä ja hinasi kakkoskapteenin useampaan otteeseen takaisin porukkaan. Tai no kerran taisi Dan Martin hoitaa noiden molempien hinauksen.

Edit. Meinasi se tärkein unohtua. Roglic ajoi loppulaskun kyllä loistavasti.

----------


## paskalokki

Kyllä se on (taas) niin, että kovin porukka jyrää ja muut tekee mitä pystyy. Eli eivät kovinkaan paljoa. Tätä tullee jatkumaan pitkäänkin ottaen huomioon nykyisen rosterin ja sen maksukapasiteetin joka Skyltä löytyy mikäli he siihen (kovimpien rekryämiseen) tarvetta näkevät. Ja mitään ette voi, nautin tästä.

----------


## buhvalo

> Kyllä se on (taas) niin, että kovin porukka jyrää ja muut tekee mitä pystyy. Eli eivät kovinkaan paljoa. Tätä tullee jatkumaan pitkäänkin ottaen huomioon nykyisen rosterin ja sen maksukapasiteetin joka Skyltä löytyy mikäli he siihen (kovimpien rekryämiseen) tarvetta näkevät. Ja mitään ette voi, nautin tästä.



Näinhän se menee, rosteri on kyllä järkyttävän kova. 
---
Vaikka TD hävisi sen minuutin Gee:lle alkuetapeille, ei se ehkä lopulta ratkaissut vaan Sky olisi pystynyt petaamaan etapit toisin ja hakea tarvittavan etumatkan muutenkin. Toki kun tämän kirjoitan, Gee kärsii rengasrikon ja voittaa GC:n vain 30s. TD toipui Froomea paremmin Giron rasituksesta, jälkimmäinen oli oikeastaan aika heikko ennakko-odotuksiin nähden. Tämä joko väsyn tai jonkin julkistamattoman ongelman takia. Hivenen näytti oikeasti astmaisen näköiseltä eilen Froomen olemus kun putosi jojon nokkaan. Uskoakseni näkemys on aito eikä 'fan-boy'.  :Vink:

----------


## OJ

Mit vit!? Thomas temppoaa kovempaa kuin Dumoulin. 

Eikä Skyn tarvitse isolla rahalla rekrytä vaan palkkaa ”also ran” kuskeja ja tekee niistä superkuskeja.

----------


## buhvalo

> Mit vit!? Thomas temppoaa kovempaa kuin Dumoulin. 
> 
> Eikä Skyn tarvitse isolla rahalla rekrytä vaan palkkaa ”also ran” kuskeja ja tekee niistä superkuskeja.



'he had always big engine and later lost some inner fat. Then we made some wind tunnel testing to improve his TT position.'
---
No vakavemmin, on Thomas päässyt sikahelpolla muihin verrattuna 'tämän matkamme aikana jota sinäkin olet seuranut'.

----------


## sianluca

Aikavääristymä Froomen maaliintulon yhteydessä? Kupru painovoimakentässä? Hinault kellomiehenä? Sekunteja tuli britille yhtäkkiä lisää?

----------


## Mika A

Frooomen tullessa maaliin television kello pysähtyi 3-4 sekuntia etuajassa. Ilmeisesti Froomille saatiin oikea aika juuri, kun Dumoulin tuli maaliin.

----------


## Superflyer

Dumoulinin päätavoite tänä vuonna oli Giro ja Tourille mies lähti ihan vaan kokeilemaan miten käy. Hyvin kyllä meni, pakko myöntää, sama mies kakkospallilla sekä Girolla ja Tourilla, moista suoritusta ei liene kovin moni tehnyt. Tosin Froome oli kuitenkin Giron voittaja ja Tourin kolmas, joten sekin on aikamoinen suoritus. Yleensä jompi kumpi voitetaan ja sitten toisessa ollaan porukan perällä tai ainakin podiumin ulkopuolella.

Dumoulinilla on nyt jaloissaan kaksi gran touria peräkanaa jotka kyllä varmasti lisäävät miehen kisakireyttä ensi vuodelle. Todennäköisesti mies katsoo reitin mukaan ensi vuodelle, tähtääkö Giroon vai Touriin. Ainakin Sunwebin toimarin puheiden perusteella ensi vuoden tavoitteena vaikuttaisi olevan Tour:https://www.velonews.com/2018/07/tou...-france_473432

----------


## juakko

P-lokin jutuissa on kyllä vinha perä. Tämänvuotisen perusteella en usko että enää näemme Skyn ulkopuolista voittajaa giro/tour akselilla, ennen kuin Sky tallina kaatuu. Ja ihan mahdollista että joku Bernal valloittaa vueltan lopullisesti.

----------


## veke

> P-lokin jutuissa on kyllä vinha perä. Tämänvuotisen perusteella en usko että enää näemme Skyn ulkopuolista voittajaa giro/tour akselilla, ennen kuin Sky tallina kaatuu. Ja ihan mahdollista että joku Bernal valloittaa vueltan lopullisesti.



Dumoulin ja Froome teki tämän päivän temposta nautittavaa. 
Ajanotto oli mitä oli. Tulee mieleen -taas - se vanha vitsi (silloisine 'ympäristöhaittoineen' ):
Taivas: ranskalainen kokki, saksalainen insinööri ja engelsmannipoliisi
Helevetti: engelsmannikokki, ranskalainen insinööri ja saksalainen poliisi.

----------


## OJ

> 'he had always big engine and later lost some inner fat. Then we made some wind tunnel testing to improve his TT position.'
> ---
> No vakavemmin, on Thomas päässyt sikahelpolla muihin verrattuna 'tämän matkamme aikana jota sinäkin olet seuranut'.



Toi on ihan totta. Thomas oli suojattu apukuski/kakkoshammas ja välttyi vastoinkäymisiltä. Lisäksi edellisellä etapilla Dumoulin ajoi 100% kakkossijasta.

Samaan aikaan toisaalla...Boardman umpitunnelijurrissa kiroaa kun ei aikoinaan pominut helppoa hedelmää.

----------


## Superflyer

> P-lokin jutuissa on kyllä vinha perä. Tämänvuotisen perusteella en usko että enää näemme Skyn ulkopuolista voittajaa giro/tour akselilla, ennen kuin Sky tallina kaatuu. Ja ihan mahdollista että joku Bernal valloittaa vueltan lopullisesti.



Skylla on ehkä kaksi vuotta aikaa vielä nykyisillä miehillä hallita Touria tai Giroa. Sen jälkeen tarvitaan pitkä tauko että Bernalilla on riittävä kokemus kolmiviikkoisen Tourin voittamiseen. Bernalin ja Thomas/Froome -kaksikon välissä ei mielestäni ole potentiaalisia voittajia tiimissä tällä hetkellä. Eli Skyn pitää hankkia uusia ajajia jos se haluaa voittaa jatkossakin. Vaikka Sky onkin vahva tiimi, kyllä silti Grand Tourin voittaminen vaatii myös poikkeuksellisen vahvan johtajan tiimille, pelkkä tiimi ei kanna Pariisiin saakka, vaikka tekeekin voittamisesta helpompaa.

Esim Roglic on vahva potentiaalinen voittaja jos osuu oikeaan tiimiin. Tänä vuonna ongelmaksi muodostui selvästi se, että Kruiswijk oli lähestulkoon "yhtä lähellä" voittoa kuin Roglic ja silloin LottoNL-Jumbo hollantilaisena joukkueena selvästi suosii maamiestään. Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, pysyykö Roglic joukkueessa, tiimin vaihtaminen kun voi olla aika tuhoisaa tuossa vaiheessa.

----------


## paskalokki

> Skylla on ehkä kaksi vuotta aikaa vielä nykyisillä miehillä hallita Touria tai Giroa. Sen jälkeen tarvitaan pitkä tauko että Bernalilla on riittävä kokemus kolmiviikkoisen Tourin voittamiseen. Bernalin ja Thomas/Froome -kaksikon välissä ei mielestäni ole potentiaalisia voittajia tiimissä tällä hetkellä. Eli Skyn pitää hankkia uusia ajajia jos se haluaa voittaa jatkossakin. Vaikka Sky onkin vahva tiimi, kyllä silti Grand Tourin voittaminen vaatii myös poikkeuksellisen vahvan johtajan tiimille, pelkkä tiimi ei kanna Pariisiin saakka, vaikka tekeekin voittamisesta helpompaa.
> 
> Esim Roglic on vahva potentiaalinen voittaja jos osuu oikeaan tiimiin. Tänä vuonna ongelmaksi muodostui selvästi se, että Kruiswijk oli lähestulkoon "yhtä lähellä" voittoa kuin Roglic ja silloin LottoNL-Jumbo hollantilaisena joukkueena selvästi suosii maamiestään. Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, pysyykö Roglic joukkueessa, tiimin vaihtaminen kun voi olla aika tuhoisaa tuossa vaiheessa.



Nimenomaan Bernal on nyt se tuleva GT-voittaja, sanoisin, varsinkin kun on Kwiatkowskin ja Poelsin kaltaisia apuajajia, siis sitten kun "aika jättää" G:stä tai Froomesta. 3 Skyn ajajaa tempossa neljän sakissa? Vaikka ottaisi omat Sky-väritetyt lasit vekka ja kattoisi asiaa kirkkaiden 3M-suojalasien läpi niin eipä tohon voi mielestäni mitään sanoa.

Kuten yllä sanoin, Skyllä on rahaa ja se näkyy, sillä voidaaan rakentaa minkälaisista kuskeita tahansa isoin GT-tiimi. Niinkuin asia on nytkin.

----------


## TPAaltonen

Onko joku katsonut tämän päivän reittiä tarkemmin, näyttäisi että siinä on peräti neljä 90 asteen kurvia tuon puutarhan ympärillä?

----------


## pulmark

> Nimenomaan Bernal on nyt se tuleva GT-voittaja, sanoisin, varsinkin kun on Kwiatkowskin ja Poelsin kaltaisia apuajajia, siis sitten kun "aika jättää" G:stä tai Froomesta. 3 Skyn ajajaa tempossa neljän sakissa? Vaikka ottaisi omat Sky-väritetyt lasit vekka ja kattoisi asiaa kirkkaiden 3M-suojalasien läpi niin eipä tohon voi mielestäni mitään sanoa.
> 
> Kuten yllä sanoin, Skyllä on rahaa ja se näkyy, sillä voidaaan rakentaa minkälaisista kuskeita tahansa isoin GT-tiimi. Niinkuin asia on nytkin.



Bernalin "ongelma" on se että hän ei ole britti. Rosterissa löytyy nuori, lupaava britti Tao Geoghegan (https://www.teamsky.com/riders/tao-geoghegan-hart). Hauska nähdä miten molemmat ajaa Vueltassa tänä vuonna.

----------


## 90kg

> Random tuumailuja:
> 
> Mites jos Froome ei pääsis starttaamaan (syystä tai toisesta  ) tai joutuisi keskeyttämään niin millaiset olis Geraint Thomaksen GC mahkut? Näyttäis olevan 17 -kerroin Nbetissä.



Onneksi en lyönyt vetoa.  :Leveä hymy:

----------


## buhvalo

> Bernalin "ongelma" on se että hän ei ole britti. Rosterissa löytyy nuori, lupaava britti Tao Geoghegan (https://www.teamsky.com/riders/tao-geoghegan-hart). Hauska nähdä miten molemmat ajaa Vueltassa tänä vuonna.



Voisi tosiaan veikata ettei Bernal saa ajoissa kapteenin statusta ja vaihtaa tallia. 

BTW, milloinka viimeksi on 2. kapteeni voittanut Tourin tai muun GT:n? Ullrich?

edit. Contador ei tainnut olla suvereeni kapteeni eka voitossaan.

----------


## Rommeli

Oliko Leipheimer Discoveryn ykköskuski vuoden 2007 Tourilla? Vuonna 2009 Astanan kapteenius oli ainakin kahden kauppa...

Edit. Ainakaan vuonna 2009 Contador ei saanut kuin korkeintaan puolen joukkueen tuen muiden ollessa Armstrongin leirissä...

----------


## pulmark

^^ 2009 Tourilta jäänyt mieleen Contadorin legendaarinen lausunto: "kisassa paljon helpompaa kuin hotellissa etappien jälkeen". J. Bruyneel piti Astanan sporttipäällikkönä homman kuitenkin jollain konstilla kasassa. 2009 jälkeen Armstrong ja kaverit lähti uuteen RadioShack-talliin paitsi Contador.

S. Chavanel ajelee tänään näköjään jäähyväisiä pääjoukon edessä. 18 TdF takana ja lopettaa mittavan uransa tämän vuoden jälkeen.

----------


## buhvalo

Tuo 2009 Astana oli jo pudonnut muistista. Kuka Armstrong.  :Hymy: 

Mitä se quick stepin mekanikko olisi tehnyt sillä akkuporakoneella.

----------


## OJ

Skyn kantsis palkata Jason Kenny voittamaan 2019 Tour  :Kieli pitkällä: 

Saa nähdä toimiiko Saganin kiri tänään.

----------


## Pesonito

Thomas näytti minun silmään siltä, että hänellä olisi ollut paukkuja tehdä isompiakin eroja vuorilla, mutta pidätteli, koska ei tarvinnut muuta kuin puolustaa ja osin Froomen takia. Hän ei näyttänyt olevan missään vaiheessa vaikeuksissa.

Olisi mielenkiintoinen nähdä myös Woet Pouls kapteenina jossain Grand tourissa.

Tulevat vuodet tulee olemaan mielenkiintoisia, koska nyt löytyy Froomelle sellaisia haastajia jotka taitavat myös tempon.

----------


## paaton

> Skylla on ehkä kaksi vuotta aikaa vielä nykyisillä miehillä hallita Touria tai Giroa. Sen jälkeen tarvitaan pitkä tauko että Bernalilla on riittävä kokemus kolmiviikkoisen Tourin voittamiseen. Bernalin ja Thomas/Froome -kaksikon välissä ei mielestäni ole potentiaalisia voittajia tiimissä tällä hetkellä. Eli Skyn pitää hankkia uusia ajajia jos se haluaa voittaa jatkossakin. Vaikka Sky onkin vahva tiimi, kyllä silti Grand Tourin voittaminen vaatii myös poikkeuksellisen vahvan johtajan tiimille, pelkkä tiimi ei kanna Pariisiin saakka, vaikka tekeekin voittamisesta helpompaa.
> 
> Esim Roglic on vahva potentiaalinen voittaja jos osuu oikeaan tiimiin. Tänä vuonna ongelmaksi muodostui selvästi se, että Kruiswijk oli lähestulkoon "yhtä lähellä" voittoa kuin Roglic ja silloin LottoNL-Jumbo hollantilaisena joukkueena selvästi suosii maamiestään. Onkin mielenkiintoista nähdä, pysyykö Roglic joukkueessa, tiimin vaihtaminen kun voi olla aika tuhoisaa tuossa vaiheessa.



En muuten ihan tajunnut LottoNL taktiikkaa tuolla viimeisellä vuorietapilla. Kruiswijk ajoi karussa, jonka roglic ajoi kiinni? Oliko ideana kenties saada molemmat irti, vai mikä järki tuossa oli? No lopputulos oli kuitenkin oikea.

Skylle tourin lopputulos oli enemmän kuin hyvä. Thomas on paaaljon parempi voittaja sponssien kannalta froomen kohun jälkeen.

----------


## jjyrki

Heikko esitys Movistarilta. Ja samalla porukalla Vueltaan? Oliko kyseessä vain harjoittelu?

----------


## vakevves

Mr G itki haastattelussa aika-ajon jälkeen kun voitto varmistui. Mitä ilmeisimmin voitto meni oikealle henkilölle. Harvemmin pyöräilyssä tällaista näkee. 

TDF on hieno kilpailu, paitsi että suuri osa yleisöstä pitäisi vaihtaa. Ei Lahden hiihdon MM-kisoissa buuattu Sundbylle, vaikka oli salbutamolikäry alla. Froomella ei ollut edes käryä.

En näe mitään syytä sille, että Bernal vaihtaisi tallia, kun Sky on hänet tähän tilanteeseen nostanut. Muut voivat yrittää tarjota lyhytaikaista menestystä tai rahaa, mutta onko se järkevää?

----------


## Pipo

Jos menestystä ja rahaa tarjotaan niin kukapa ei lähtisi..?

----------


## buhvalo

> En näe mitään syytä sille, että Bernal vaihtaisi tallia, kun Sky on hänet tähän tilanteeseen nostanut. Muut voivat yrittää tarjota lyhytaikaista menestystä tai rahaa, mutta onko se järkevää?



Urheilijan urat ei ole eläkevirkoja, joten se kerma on kuorittava kun sitä on tarjolla.

----------


## OJ

Jos Bernal seuraa aikaisempien Kolumbialaisten starojen viitoittamalla polulla, niin saattaa jäädä suuret voitot saavuttamatta vaikka ykkoskuskin roolissa pääsisi ajamaan. Skyn apukuskina saattaavat suuret voitot jäädä ajamatta, mutta saattaa olla rahan puolesta oikein hyvä vaihtoehto.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Urheilijan urat ei ole eläkevirkoja, joten se kerma on kuorittava kun sitä on tarjolla.



Toki menestys ja raha ovat juuri sitä mitä urheilija yleensä toivoo saavuttavansa, mutta ehkä kyse on nyt siitä, missä tallissa siihen on parhaat saumat vähänkään pidemmällä tähtäimellä. Skylla kuitenkin selvästi parhaat resurssit ja menetelmät kehittää kuskeista gt voittajia, joten ei tuo ollenkaan huono paikka ole olla. Jos oikein kuulin kun tänään autossa Armstrongin podcastia kuuntelin, niin huhun mukaan bernal olisi tekemässä viiden vuoden jatkodiiliä skyn kanssa..

----------


## ilmora

Bernalhan on todella nuori vielä. Ehtii hyvin kasvaa ensin korkoa viisi vuotta Skyn kanssa ja sitten lähteä omilleen, jos ja kun rahkeet vielä riittävät.

----------


## huotah

Bernal on 21-vuotias. Hän voi pelata varman päälle ja tehdä viiden vuoden sopparin Skyn kanssa _superdomistique_ -tason vuosipalkalla (£0,75-1M GBP). Sopparin päättyessä Bernal olisi vasta 26-vuotias ja voi tehdä vielä toisen pitkän sopparin tai kaksi lyhyempää. Jos GT -voittoja on tuolloin jo plakkarissa, niin silloin puhutaan helposti yli £3M GBP vuosipalkasta. Bernalin tasoituksena tosin on kansalaisuus, ts. liksa voi Skylla jäädä pienemmäksi kuin Froomella tai Thomasilla. Joka tapauksessa Bernalilla on hyvät mahdollisuudet tehdä pitkä ura ja lyödä sillä kunnolla rahoiksi.

----------


## Pipo

Riskinä Sky:llä on kuitenkin että joutuu ajamaan kapteenille joka ei edes tahdo kyydissä pysyä..kyllähän siinä ne vuodet menee aika lailla hukkaan.

----------


## r.a.i

^Ai niin kuin Froomella ja Geraintilla on mennyt?

----------


## Pipo

Aika paljon vanhempana nuo herrat ovat alkaneet menestymään.
Bernalhan voisi menestyä jo nyt ja paljon nuorempana itse...sen sijaan että vetäisi noita herroja perässään vielä muutaman vuoden.

----------


## Grinder75

Positiivista tämän vuoden Tourissa oli, että Dumoulin voitti "voittamattoman"" Froomen, ja kisan voittaja ei ainakaan omien sanojensa mukaan kilpaile TUE-lupalappujen voimin, vaan jopa on vastustanut niiden myöntämistä.

Herättää toivoa, että Team SKY:llä on riveissään ihan rehellisiäkin ajajia. Froomen juuri kisan alla tapahtuneen vapautuksen sekavat perustelut eivät menneet läpi.

----------


## Superflyer

Oma käsitykseni on, että Kruiswijk ajoi ihan omaa kisaansa ja oli ihan pottuuntunut siihen, että Roglic oli häntä parempi. Katsoin muutaman haastattelun aiheesta ja Kruiswijk vaikutti varsin happamalta varsinkin sen yhden etapin jälkeen, jossa Roglic lähti karkuun vuorilla. Siksi luulen, että Roglicilla voi olla vähän tiukat paikat tuossa tiimissä, jossa ehkä kuitenkin hieman enemmän haetaan hollantilaismenestystä (Groenewegen, Kruiswijk, Gesink -akselilla). Mene ja tiedä, mutta veikkaanpa tämän olevan syy. Tiimihän muuttuu JUMBOn pääsponsoroimaksi ensi vuonna.

----------


## paaton

> Oma käsitykseni on, että Kruiswijk ajoi ihan omaa kisaansa ja oli ihan pottuuntunut siihen, että Roglic oli häntä parempi. Katsoin muutaman haastattelun aiheesta ja Kruiswijk vaikutti varsin happamalta varsinkin sen yhden etapin jälkeen, jossa Roglic lähti karkuun vuorilla. Siksi luulen, että Roglicilla voi olla vähän tiukat paikat tuossa tiimissä, jossa ehkä kuitenkin hieman enemmän haetaan hollantilaismenestystä (Groenewegen, Kruiswijk, Gesink -akselilla). Mene ja tiedä, mutta veikkaanpa tämän olevan syy. Tiimihän muuttuu JUMBOn pääsponsoroimaksi ensi vuonna.



No siltä tuo näyttikin. Ei ollut oikein mitään tolkkua kavereiden ajossa. Aika jännä, että tuollaista tapahtuu vielä grand tour tasollakin.

----------


## JaniM

> Positiivista tämän vuoden Tourissa oli, että Dumoulin voitti "voittamattoman"" Froomen, ja kisan voittaja ei ainakaan omien sanojensa mukaan kilpaile TUE-lupalappujen voimin, vaan jopa on vastustanut niiden myöntämistä.
> 
> Herättää toivoa, että Team SKY:llä on riveissään ihan rehellisiäkin ajajia. Froomen juuri kisan alla tapahtuneen vapautuksen sekavat perustelut eivät menneet läpi.



Miksi mulle jäi tunne että Froomen ei annettu voittaa? Se buuauksen määrä etapeilla pakotti Froomen tallimääräyksellä kakkoseksi.

Mietin vaan sitä vihapostisirkusta jos Froome olisi voittanut  :Sarkastinen:

----------


## kukavaa

^vaikka ei ollut nimimerkki "salaliittoteoria"  :Hymy:

----------


## Salaliittoteoria

^ Pitää oikoa, kun tulee väärin leimatuksi. Froomea en erityisesti ihaile vaan Skyn ylivoimaista ammattimaisuutta. Yleensäkin pidän lajia enemmän tallien kuin ajajien kilpailuna. Oli silti hienoa katsoa kun Thomas puolusti paitaa viimekädessä yksin ja Froomella oli Bernal aina tarvittaessa apuna. Jos Froomelle oli luvattu tallin täysi tuki, niin tämä toteutui. Parempi Skyn kuski voitti. Dumoulin ja Roglic olivat niin suuri uhka, että tallimääräykseille ei olisi edes jäänyt teoriassa tilaa.

Mäkimiesten aika näyttää olevan ohi, koko kärki on aika-ajajia, vaikka TT:tä ei ollut kuin nimeksi.

----------


## L2K2

> ^ Pitää oikoa, kun tulee väärin leimatuksi. Froomea en erityisesti ihaile vaan Skyn ylivoimaista ammattimaisuutta. Yleensäkin pidän lajia enemmän tallien kuin ajajien kilpailuna. Oli silti hienoa katsoa kun Thomas puolusti paitaa viimekädessä yksin ja Froomella oli Bernal aina tarvittaessa apuna. Jos Froomelle oli luvattu tallin täysi tuki, niin tämä toteutui. Parempi Skyn kuski voitti. Dumoulin ja Roglic olivat niin suuri uhka, että tallimääräykseille ei olisi edes jäänyt teoriassa tilaa.
> 
> Mäkimiesten aika näyttää olevan ohi, koko kärki on aika-ajajia, vaikka TT:tä ei ollut kuin nimeksi.



Tai, sitten voisi sanoa, että osa nykymäkimiehistä on myös vaan tosi kovia tempomaan.

Lopulta noissa kahdessa tarvitaan melko samanlaisia ominaisuuksia. Siis kyky ajaa korkeilla tehoilla pitkään yhtäjaksoisesti. (Ne 10–15 cm lyhemmät ja kymmenen kiloa kevyemmät mäkien erikoismiehetkin ovat yleensä kohtalaisen kovia tempomaan, jopa verrattuna kaikkiin muihin kisassa oleviin itseään isompiin kuskeihin. Toki eivät he aivan yhtä hyviä ole kuin nuo pidemmät mäkimiehet. Toisaalta, täälläkin kaikki koko ajan puhuu wateista per kilo, joten jo siinä me implisiittisesti oletetaan, että pienillä ukoilla ei olisi mitään valtavaa taianomaista mäennousukykyetua... kun se lyhyt 60 kg kaveri raahaa yhtä painavaa pyörää kuin se pitkä 70 kg kaveri – tai 65 kg keskimittainen.)

Toki periaatteessa tasamaatemmossa tuon ideaalin voisi saavuttaa myös hieman tukevampi – tai vähemmän sairaanloisen laiha – kuski, koska se paino ei (pl. tämänkertainen mäkisempi reitti) ole aivan yhtä pahasta. Sellainen ei toisaalta sitten pysyisi mäissä mukana, ja varmaan jäisi siksi kokonaan kisatiimin ulkopuolelle ympäriajossa. Tuollainen ”pulleampi” täysin puhdas tempokuski kun ei pärjää piste-, eikä mäki- eikä yleiskilpailussa.

Tämänvuotiset kärkikuskit oli kyllä kaikki hämmentävän isokokoisia, tai siis pitkiä mutta toki kevyitä, siis podiumilla oli kaikki keskimääräistä miestä pidempiä, ja neljäntenäkin oli keskimittainen kaveri.

----------


## Jeppekoira

Lappartient ehdottaa palkkakattoa ja kuuden hengen joukkueita, jotta sky ei olisi niin ylivoimainen: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lapp...nce-dominance/

Vähän ristiriitaiset fiilikset, mutta jotenkin koko ajan enemmän ja enemmän tulee ajateltua niin, että jos skyn tapa voittaa on tylsää katsottavaa, niin vielä tylsempää on seurata skyn dominanssista valittamista. Kyllähän asia on niinkin, että skyn lisäksi yksikään tiimi ei panosta puhtaasti tdf:n kokonaiskisan voittoon, joten asiaa voisi katsoa myös siltä kantilta, että miksi gc:tä ei pidetä riittävän tärkeänä? Eivät skyn apuajajat käytä energiaa hakeakseen etappivoittoja tai näkyvyyttä irtiotoissa jne jne, vaan auttavat thomasta/froomea niin kauan kuin tarvitsee ja sitten säästävät energiaa seuraavia etappeja varten. Lisäksi kauden muukin ohjelma rakennetaan niin, että koko tiimi on parhaassa iskussa juuri tdf:ssä. Froomen osallistuminen giroon toki poikkeus tähän, mutta jälkikäteen on helppo tietysti todeta, että skylla oli varaa ottaa tämän suhteen riski, koska myös thomas tiedettiin riittävän vahvaksi voittamaan tdf jos ja kun froome ei olisi giron jäljiltä huippukunnossa.

----------


## frp

Palkkakatot ovat ainakin ihan pelleilyä. Kuka sitä pystyy valvomaan jos jossakin bahamasaarilla pannaan kuskille vähän lisäbonusta rajan yli tai sovitaan, että maksetaan joku raha vaikka 10 vuoden päästä, tai maksetaan bonus kummin kälyn kaiman tilille... Sitten kun maksaja voi hyvin olla tallin lisäksi suoraan joku sponsori niin ei noita selvitä pirukaan.

----------


## buhvalo

> Lappartient ehdottaa palkkakattoa ja kuuden hengen joukkueita, jotta sky ei olisi niin ylivoimainen: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lapp...nce-dominance/
> 
> Vähän ristiriitaiset fiilikset, mutta jotenkin koko ajan enemmän ja enemmän tulee ajateltua niin, että jos skyn tapa voittaa on tylsää katsottavaa, niin vielä tylsempää on seurata skyn dominanssista valittamista. Kyllähän asia on niinkin, että skyn lisäksi yksikään tiimi ei panosta puhtaasti tdf:n kokonaiskisan voittoon, joten asiaa voisi katsoa myös siltä kantilta, että miksi gc:tä ei pidetä riittävän tärkeänä? Eivät skyn apuajajat käytä energiaa hakeakseen etappivoittoja tai näkyvyyttä irtiotoissa jne jne, vaan auttavat thomasta/froomea niin kauan kuin tarvitsee ja sitten säästävät energiaa seuraavia etappeja varten. Lisäksi kauden muukin ohjelma rakennetaan niin, että koko tiimi on parhaassa iskussa juuri tdf:ssä. Froomen osallistuminen giroon toki poikkeus tähän, mutta jälkikäteen on helppo tietysti todeta, että skylla oli varaa ottaa tämän suhteen riski, koska myös thomas tiedettiin riittävän vahvaksi voittamaan tdf jos ja kun froome ei olisi giron jäljiltä huippukunnossa.



WT-systeemi ehkä ohjaa ajamaan vähän erilailla kuin yksittäisiä kisoja ja etappikisoja muuten ajettaisiin. Yksittäiselle etapille tulee useampi motivaattori ajaa pelkästään siitä. Ja kisoissa ajetaan enempi jämäsijoista kuin muuten, mikä kuluttaa kapeaa rosteria. Cupit on kilpailun syöpä.

----------


## pulmark

> Palkkakatot ovat ainakin ihan pelleilyä. Kuka sitä pystyy valvomaan jos jossakin bahamasaarilla pannaan kuskille vähän lisäbonusta rajan yli tai sovitaan, että maksetaan joku raha vaikka 10 vuoden päästä, tai maksetaan bonus kummin kälyn kaiman tilille... Sitten kun maksaja voi hyvin olla tallin lisäksi suoraan joku sponsori niin ei noita selvitä pirukaan.



Yksi vaihtoehto voisi olla joku budjettiveron tapainen systeemi talleille. UCI asettaa keskimääräisen budjetin rajan. Jos tiimin budjetti menee yli rajan joutuis maksaa vaikka 5% ylimenevästä osasta veroa pottiin joka jyvitettäisiin sitten köyhemmille talleille. Yksi vaihtoehto myös että maksetaan enemmän starttirahaa köyhemmille talleille. Samoin TV-lähetystuloista vois kilpailun järjestäjä/UCI jakaa rahaa jotenkin progressiivisesti enemmän köyhemmille talleille.

Tallien budjetitkaan ei tosin taida olla läpinäkyviä. Ruskeat kirjekuoret joissa käteistä alkais vaihtaa omistajaa.

----------


## Grinder75

> Miksi mulle jäi tunne että Froomen ei annettu voittaa? Se buuauksen määrä etapeilla pakotti Froomen tallimääräyksellä kakkoseksi.



Froome jäi tosin kokonaiskisassa kolmanneksi. Eli Jos ajaminen kerran oli niin helppoa, että voittoon olisi ollut saumat ilman salbutomoliakin, niin toki Dumoulin olisi pitänyt edeltä päihittää  :Leveä hymy:   :Leveä hymy:

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Froome jäi tosin kokonaiskisassa kolmanneksi. Eli Jos ajaminen kerran oli niin helppoa, että voittoon olisi ollut saumat ilman salbutomoliakin, niin toki Dumoulin olisi pitänyt edeltä päihittää



Ei ole helppoa skylla. Kun voittaa, se tapahtuu toki dopingin avulla ja kun häviää, sekin tapahtuu dopingin avulla ja vielä epäurheilijamaisesti tarkoituksella.

----------


## M. Rontti

> Lappartient ehdottaa palkkakattoa ja kuuden hengen joukkueita, jotta sky ei olisi niin ylivoimainen



Kwiatkowskin twiitti osuu tämän asian suhteen aika hyvin asian ytimeen.

"Sagan dominance = exciting.
Quick-Step classics dominance = exciting. BMC TTT dominance = exciting.
Sky Grand Tours dominance = boring
so let's turn cycling upside down,"

Onko kuitenkin kyse siitä, kuka dominoi kuin siitä, että joku dominoi.

Ei se Brailsford niin väärässä tainnutkaan olla sen ranskalainen pormestari -mentaliteetin suhteen...

----------


## OJ

Tai sitten on kyse siitä, että eurot ja sentit eivät ole missä kommentoijat toivoisivat niiden olevan ja TV yleison kato lisää paniikkia. Sky tiimi tekee ihan satavarmasti massia, eli siellä on homma varsin OK ja muiden yritykset tehdä rahaa varmaankin näyttävät varsinaiselta anti-Sky noitavainolta. Some on turvoksissa bisnesmallinillitystä, mutta ei pyoräily muutu NFL:ksi ihan kädenkäänteessä ainakaan jos mitään muutosta status quoon ei sallita. Vaaditaan vallankumousta, muttei haluta muutosta.

----------


## Jabadabado

Kommentoidaan hieman tuota Kwiatkowskin twiittiä. 
- Sagan on tyyppinä mielenkiintoinen ja värikäs, supertähti jolla ei varsinkaan MM-kisoissa ole takana vahvaa joukkuetta vaan mies pystyy dominointiin vahvalla omalla panoksella. 
- Quick-Stepin klassikko dominoinnin tai BMC tempon dominointi on kuitenkin erilaista, klassikkoja on hyvin hankala kontrolloida ja tempossa se on vielä vaikeampaa, tempo kun on ns maksimisuoritus kyseisellä matkalla, mies vastaan mies, joukkue vastaan joukkue.
- Skyn dominointi ympäriajoisssa taas perustuu vahvaan kontrolliin läpi kolmen viikon kiertueen, Skyn kontrolli on niin vahvaa ettei mitään tapahdu ja se pystyy voimallaan estämään sen jos jotain meinaa edes tapahtua. 

Sanoisin siis että avainsana on kontrollointi, joka tekee sen ettei mitään odottamatonta tapahdu ja se tappaa jännityksen ja se taas tekee tuosta Skyn dominoinnista tylsää. Suurin osa katsojista kun varmasti haluaisi nähdä kovaa kilvanajoa jossa kapteenit, tai yllättäjät ottaisivat yhteen niin ettei kenenkään joukkue pystyisi pitämään porukkaa kurissa. Tällä hetkellä Sky-juna on niin vahva että käytännössä melkein aina Skyn kapteenilla on useita joukkuetovereita apuna ja muut sitten kamppailevat Skyn joukkuetta vastaan ja jos ovat kestäneet siihen asti sitten ehkä ihan lopussa voidaan nähdä taistelu Skyn kapteenia vastaan. Olen silti sitä mieltä että tuo ei ole ihan koko kuva vaan sitä toivoisi näkevänsä rohkeampaa iskemistä epäonnistumisen uhallakin, nyt monesti odotetaan aivan loppuun ettei ainakaan hävitä paljoa, sillä vain ei myöskään voiteta paljoa mitään. Pitäisi olla enemmän Contadorin ja Dan Martinin kaltaisia rämäpäitä jotka uskaltavat iskeä vaikka jo kaukaa jos jalat tuntuu hyviltä.

Ja se Froomelle buuaus (ja kaikki mahdollinen muukin häirintä) on mielestäni asiatonta, vaikka en miehen fani olekaan. Lisätään vielä että Froomen 80km soolo isku Girossa oli hieno ja sitä oli mielenkiintoista seurata, jos Sky pystyisi tarjoamaan tuollaista odottamatonta tapahtumaa enemmänkin niin ehkä ihmisten mielipide sen dominointiin ja sen tylsyteen muuuttuisi.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Kommentoidaan hieman tuota Kwiatkowskin twiittiä. 
> - Sagan on tyyppinä mielenkiintoinen ja värikäs, supertähti jolla ei varsinkaan MM-kisoissa ole takana vahvaa joukkuetta vaan mies pystyy dominointiin vahvalla omalla panoksella. 
> - Quick-Stepin klassikko dominoinnin tai BMC tempon dominointi on kuitenkin erilaista, klassikkoja on hyvin hankala kontrolloida ja tempossa se on vielä vaikeampaa, tempo kun on ns maksimisuoritus kyseisellä matkalla, mies vastaan mies, joukkue vastaan joukkue.
> - Skyn dominointi ympäriajoisssa taas perustuu vahvaan kontrolliin läpi kolmen viikon kiertueen, Skyn kontrolli on niin vahvaa ettei mitään tapahdu ja se pystyy voimallaan estämään sen jos jotain meinaa edes tapahtua. 
> 
> Sanoisin siis että avainsana on kontrollointi, joka tekee sen ettei mitään odottamatonta tapahdu ja se tappaa jännityksen ja se taas tekee tuosta Skyn dominoinnista tylsää. Suurin osa katsojista kun varmasti haluaisi nähdä kovaa kilvanajoa jossa kapteenit, tai yllättäjät ottaisivat yhteen niin ettei kenenkään joukkue pystyisi pitämään porukkaa kurissa. Tällä hetkellä Sky-juna on niin vahva että käytännössä melkein aina Skyn kapteenilla on useita joukkuetovereita apuna ja muut sitten kamppailevat Skyn joukkuetta vastaan ja jos ovat kestäneet siihen asti sitten ehkä ihan lopussa voidaan nähdä taistelu Skyn kapteenia vastaan. Olen silti sitä mieltä että tuo ei ole ihan koko kuva vaan sitä toivoisi näkevänsä rohkeampaa iskemistä epäonnistumisen uhallakin, nyt monesti odotetaan aivan loppuun ettei ainakaan hävitä paljoa, sillä vain ei myöskään voiteta paljoa mitään. Pitäisi olla enemmän Contadorin ja Dan Martinin kaltaisia rämäpäitä jotka uskaltavat iskeä vaikka jo kaukaa jos jalat tuntuu hyviltä.
> 
> Ja se Froomelle buuaus (ja kaikki mahdollinen muukin häirintä) on mielestäni asiatonta, vaikka en miehen fani olekaan. Lisätään vielä että Froomen 80km soolo isku Girossa oli hieno ja sitä oli mielenkiintoista seurata, jos Sky pystyisi tarjoamaan tuollaista odottamatonta tapahtumaa enemmänkin niin ehkä ihmisten mielipide sen dominointiin ja sen tylsyteen muuuttuisi.



Tuossa se ongelma taitaa juurikin olla. Olisiko sitten mikään nyt esillä olleista ehdotuksista riittävän tehokas, jotta skyn dominanssi saataisiin rikottua, vaikea sanoa. Itse en vielä ole päässyt yli ajatuksesta, että yksi iso syy tdf:n tylsyyteen johtuu siitä, että sky on ainut tiimi, joka oikeasti panostaa GC:hen. Muilla tiimeillä on sprinttereitä, etappivoittotavoitteita jne jne, mikä johtaa siihen, että vaikka tiimissä usein onkin ns. GC:hen panostava kaveri, kuvio on liian herkkä mille tahansa vastoinkäymiselle. Yhden apuajajan loukkaantuminen tai itsensä piippuun ajaminen, kapteenin rengasrikko tai kaatuminen, jne. pilaa liian helposti koko kisan jo alkuvaiheessa. Quintana, landa, dumoulin, porte jne menettivät heti kisan alussa aikaa, jolloin skyn ei tarvinnut kuin minimoida riskit, pysyä poissa ongelmista ja puolustaa johtoaan. Tietenkään ongelmia ei voi täysin välttää, mutta jos useamalla tallilla olisi 100% panostus GC:hen, todennäköisyys sille, että jollain muullakin kuin skylla kaikki menisi nappiin, kasvaisi.

----------


## Scade

Tuossa on varmasti oma pointtinsa. Toisaalta juuri tuo Skyn dominanssi taitaa olla osasyy sille, että muut joukkueet eivät uskalla 100% panostaa pelkkään kokonaiskilpailuun kun uhkana on täysin tyhjä käsi muuten. Nyt taisi EF olla niitä joukkueita ketkä tuohon satsasivat ja Uranin (epäonnisen) kaatumisen myötä meni koko kisa ilman merkittäviä noteerauksia. Sunwebillä ei myöskään tainnut olla juuri muita ambitioita kuin Dumoulinin menestys (voi olla, että muisti pettää tämän osalta), mutta siellä ei sitten apuajajien osalta ollut hirveesti apuja. 

Sinänsä tuollaiset yksipuoliset hegemoniat ovat monissa lajeissa ongelmallisia. Toisaalta jälkikäteen hekumoidaan kuinka se ja se ajaja dominoi sitä aikakautta. Kyllähän Tourin historiassa nuo yhden ajajan voittoputket ovat enemmän poikkeus kuin sääntö, joten sen osalta ei mitään uutta auringon alla.

----------


## marco1

Pari havaintoa ja pohdintaa:
- Skyn dominanssi ei sinänsä ole uutta, vahvoja talleja on ollut ennenkin. Uutta on sen sijaan se että toiminta ja sponssit on pitkäjänteisiä?
- Dumoulin pärjäs ihan hyvin ottaen huomioon että lähti mukaan ”no ajan mä tuon Tourinkin sitte” tyyppisesti eikä ihan ollut 100% fokusoitu joukkue tallilla. Sunwebillä on tasaisille pätkille apuajajia kai ihan hyvin mutta vuorille ei?
- Skysta voisi varmaan moni apuajaja haluta kapteeniksi mutta kapteeniksi siirtyminen johonkin toiseen joukkueeseen on ollut sen verran riskialtista aina että se hillitsee. Sky ehkä myös antaa vapauksia ajoon GT-kisojen ulkopuolella just riittävästi?

----------


## Googol

> Tuossa se ongelma taitaa juurikin olla. Olisiko sitten mikään nyt esillä olleista ehdotuksista riittävän tehokas, jotta skyn dominanssi saataisiin rikottua, vaikea sanoa. Itse en vielä ole päässyt yli ajatuksesta, että yksi iso syy tdf:n tylsyyteen johtuu siitä, että sky on ainut tiimi, joka oikeasti panostaa GC:hen. Muilla tiimeillä on sprinttereitä, etappivoittotavoitteita jne jne, mikä johtaa siihen, että vaikka tiimissä usein onkin ns. GC:hen panostava kaveri, kuvio on liian herkkä mille tahansa vastoinkäymiselle. Yhden apuajajan loukkaantuminen tai itsensä piippuun ajaminen, kapteenin rengasrikko tai kaatuminen, jne. pilaa liian helposti koko kisan jo alkuvaiheessa. Quintana, landa, dumoulin, porte jne menettivät heti kisan alussa aikaa, jolloin skyn ei tarvinnut kuin minimoida riskit, pysyä poissa ongelmista ja puolustaa johtoaan. Tietenkään ongelmia ei voi täysin välttää, mutta jos useamalla tallilla olisi 100% panostus GC:hen, todennäköisyys sille, että jollain muullakin kuin skylla kaikki menisi nappiin, kasvaisi.



Movistar, ei sprintteriä. BMC, ei sprintteriä. AG2R, ei sprintteriä. Astana, ei sprintteriä. Kyllä siellä yritystä on, mutta kun paras apuajaja tai kapteeni on yhtä hyvä kuin Skyn kuudenneksi paras veturi, niin turha pyristellä.

Skyn dominoinnin tylsyydestä vs. muiden dominointi. Ensinnäkin, yksittäisen ajajan ylivoimaisuus on ihailtavampaa kuin että suurimmalla budjetilla pidetään parhaat tallissa ja ajetaan tylsästi. Toisena on juurikin tuo tylsä ajo. Quickstep ei vedä junana klassikoita viimeiselle kympille, vaan ajaa aktiivisesti. Kolmantena, BMC on voittanut 2 kertaa kuudesta TTT:n mestaruuden. Tuskin dominointia. Ja sitten on se epäilyttävyys, kun vedetään TUE:t maksimiin ja aikaisemmin keskinkertaisista tai aivan toisella pyöräilyn osa-alueella pärjänneistä ajajista tehdään GT voittajia.

----------


## kukavaa

Nii.





..........

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Movistar, ei sprintteriä. BMC, ei sprintteriä. AG2R, ei sprintteriä. Astana, ei sprintteriä. Kyllä siellä yritystä on, mutta kun paras apuajaja tai kapteeni on yhtä hyvä kuin Skyn kuudenneksi paras veturi, niin turha pyristellä.
> 
> Skyn dominoinnin tylsyydestä vs. muiden dominointi. Ensinnäkin, yksittäisen ajajan ylivoimaisuus on ihailtavampaa kuin että suurimmalla budjetilla pidetään parhaat tallissa ja ajetaan tylsästi. Toisena on juurikin tuo tylsä ajo. Quickstep ei vedä junana klassikoita viimeiselle kympille, vaan ajaa aktiivisesti. Kolmantena, BMC on voittanut 2 kertaa kuudesta TTT:n mestaruuden. Tuskin dominointia. Ja sitten on se epäilyttävyys, kun vedetään TUE:t maksimiin ja aikaisemmin keskinkertaisista tai aivan toisella pyöräilyn osa-alueella pärjänneistä ajajista tehdään GT voittajia.



Jep totta ettei noilla tiimeillä ollut sprintteriä, mutta monilla oli ja muutenkin jos katsoo miten tiimit rakentavat kauden ohjelman, niin ainakin minulle on tullut käsitys ettei yksikään muu tiimi keskity yhtä paljon tdfn kokonaiskisan voittoon kuin sky. Olen kyllä ihan samaa mieltä skyn tylsyydestä mutta osansa on mielestäni myös toisten haluttomuudella ihan oikeasti yrittää haastaa.

Skyn tueista. Eikös ainakin thomas ole ollut julkisuudessa ylipäätään niitä vastaan ja froomen käyttämä salbutamol ei vaadi tuea. Eli oliko muilla skyn tdf kuskeilla tuen vaatimia lääkkeitä käytössä?

----------


## Mattia

Älyttömän hienoa ja mielenkiintoista seurattavaa, kun joku kykenee ja osaa hommansa niin hyvin, että pystyy kontrolloimaan tilannetta. Upean laskelmoidusti hallitaan kilpailua ajamalla omalle joukkueelle parhaalla mahdollisella vauhdinjaolla ja reagoidaan oikea-aikaisesti ja oikeiden haastajien tekemisiin. Kaikesta näkyy, että on tehty työ viimesenpäälle jo useamman vuoden ajan ja pystytty rakentamaan kokonaisuus, jota haastajat eivät osaamattomuuttaan pysty edes oikeasti haastamaan sponttaanilla rimpuilullaan.

Ammattimiehen työskentelyä on aina mukavampi seurata kuin amatöörien puuhastelua.

----------


## pulmark

> Skyn tueista. Eikös ainakin thomas ole ollut julkisuudessa ylipäätään niitä vastaan ja froomen käyttämä salbutamol ei vaadi tuea. Eli oliko muilla skyn tdf kuskeilla tuen vaatimia lääkkeitä käytössä?



Salbutamol vaatii TUE jos annostus ylittää WADA:n säännöissä esittämät rajat. TUE pitää silloin esittää pätevä syy annostukseen,annostustapa, annoksen määrä ja käyttöaika.

----------


## huotah

> Älyttömän hienoa ja mielenkiintoista seurattavaa, kun joku kykenee ja osaa hommansa niin hyvin, että pystyy kontrolloimaan tilannetta. Upean laskelmoidusti hallitaan kilpailua ajamalla omalle joukkueelle parhaalla mahdollisella vauhdinjaolla ja reagoidaan oikea-aikaisesti ja oikeiden haastajien tekemisiin. *Kaikesta näkyy, että on tehty työ viimesenpäälle jo useamman vuoden ajan ja pystytty rakentamaan kokonaisuus, jota haastajat eivät osaamattomuuttaan* pysty edes oikeasti haastamaan sponttaanilla rimpuilullaan.
> 
> Ammattimiehen työskentelyä on aina mukavampi seurata kuin amatöörien puuhastelua.



Ja kuten joku tallipäällikkö sanoi, niin Skyn haastaminen tulee vuosi vuodelta vaikeammaksi muille. Tarkoitti nähdäkseni sitä, että vuosi vuodelta Sky oppii ja kerää kokemusta, syntyy voittamisen taito ja kulttuuri.

A propos, Lance kertoi yhdessä podcastissa hämmästyneensä, kun näki Skyn varikolla kuusi pesukonetta. Lancella oli Hincapien ja muiden kanssa yksi yhteinen pesukone ja joka ukon bakteerikannat sekoittuivat iloisesti keskenään sillä seurauksella että etapeilla kärsittiin usein erinäisistä vaivoista intiimialueilla. Toinen tunnetumpi esimerkki on omat patjat mitkä kuljetetaan mukana hotellista toiseen. #MarginalGains

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Salbutamol vaatii TUE jos annostus ylittää WADA:n säännöissä esittämät rajat. TUE pitää silloin esittää pätevä syy annostukseen,annostustapa, annoksen määrä ja käyttöaika.



Inhalaationa saa käyttää astman hoitoon muistaakseni 800  mikrogrammaa per 12 h ilman tuea. Ei froomella tietääkseni ole tuea.

----------


## Googol

> Skyn tueista. Eikös ainakin thomas ole ollut julkisuudessa ylipäätään niitä vastaan ja froomen käyttämä salbutamol ei vaadi tuea. Eli oliko muilla skyn tdf kuskeilla tuen vaatimia lääkkeitä käytössä?



Joo, ehkä nuo TUE:t on enemmän Wigginsin aikakaudelta. Mutta kuka kerran keksitään, sitä aina epäillään. Eikä Froomekaan varmaan salbutamolia tuplasti yli rajan ole parilla pössäytyksellä saanut.

Skylla tosiaan on melkein US Postalin kaltainen panostus Touriin, mutta ei se siitä ainakaan yhtään vähemmän tylsää tee. Viimeaikoiona Froome on tietysti voittanut muitakin Grand Toureja.

Muillakin talleilla voisi tietysti olla mahdollisuus laittaa kaikki kapteeninsa yhteen kisaan apuajajiksi, mutta esim Movistar oli kokolailla parhaalla rosterillaan eikä silti ollut mitään vastusta, tosin ajajat eivät olleet ihan iskussa.

----------


## OJ

Kortisooni ei tarvitse erivapautta kisojen ulkopuolella, mutta ainakin Froomella on ollut erivapaus käyttää myös kisoissa. Sky tai kukaan muukaan ei ole yrittänyt kertoa mikä on se lääketieteellinen syy kortisoonin käytölle.

Ja marginal gains...Ei niin hirveän kauan sitten Sky sanoi, ettei heillä ole hajuakaan kuskien painoista eivätkä seuraa painoja. sitten sanottiin Leinders palkatun vain kuskien punnituksia varten. Sen jälkeen keksivät, että tiettyjen kuskien muunto GT-kuskeiksi saavutettiin yksinkertaisesti painonpudotuksen avulla ja noi tuulenn*ssimat vinkuheinät pudottelee 2-2,5kg aamutorttuja. Nämä PR-puheet ovat se asia mikä mua häiritsee...samalla tavalla kuin LA:n ja Postalin PR-puheet.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Kortisooni ei tarvitse erivapautta kisojen ulkopuolella, mutta ainakin Froomella on ollut erivapaus käyttää myös kisoissa. Sky tai kukaan muukaan ei ole yrittänyt kertoa mikä on se lääketieteellinen syy kortisoonin käytölle.
> 
> Ja marginal gains...Ei niin hirveän kauan sitten Sky sanoi, ettei heillä ole hajuakaan kuskien painoista eivätkä seuraa painoja. sitten sanottiin Leinders palkatun vain kuskien punnituksia varten. Sen jälkeen keksivät, että tiettyjen kuskien muunto GT-kuskeiksi saavutettiin yksinkertaisesti painonpudotuksen avulla ja noi tuulenn*ssimat vinkuheinät pudottelee 2-2,5kg aamutorttuja. Nämä PR-puheet ovat se asia mikä mua häiritsee...samalla tavalla kuin LA:n ja Postalin PR-puheet.



Täytyy myöntää etten todellakaan tiedä miten yleisesti noita erivapauksia on pyöräilijöillä käytössä mutta jos tosiaan sky on tässä selkeästi muita enemmän ns kunnostautunut niin onhan se hanurista. Onko siis froomella jatkuvasti kortisonikuuri erivapaudella päällä vai joku vanha juttu?

----------


## OJ

Dokumentoitua tietoa ei taida olla julkisuudessa kuin se Fancy Bears vuoto, eli voihan olla, että TUE ei ole enää käytössä. Tai sitten sääntöjen harmaasta alueesta otetaan 100% irti.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Dokumentoitua tietoa ei taida olla julkisuudessa kuin se Fancy Bears vuoto, eli voihan olla, että TUE ei ole enää käytössä. Tai sitten sääntöjen harmaasta alueesta otetaan 100% irti.



Ei ollut fancy bears tuttu. Cycling newsin mukaan froomen osalta 2013 ja 2014 viiden ja seitsemän päivän kuurit astman hoitoon prednisolonia. Omien sanojensa mukaan oli kertonut nämä julkisuuteen jo ennen vuotoa. 

Edelleen siis hämärän peitossa mihin perustuu väite että sky dominoi jälleen tdf:ää erivapauksien  avulla. Lisätiedot myös siitä, onko muilla talleilla täysi nollatoleranssi erivapauksien suhteen, kiinnostaa.

----------


## Pipo

Samat säännöt Sky:lla on tietysti niin kuin kaikilla muillakin. 
Ainoana pienehkönä erivapautena on että heidän ei oleteta niitä noudattavan ja rikkeistä ei rangaista.

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Samat säännöt Sky:lla on tietysti niin kuin kaikilla muillakin. 
> Ainoana pienehkönä erivapautena on että heidän ei oleteta niitä noudattavan ja rikkeistä ei rangaista.



Pointti ei ollut, onko samat säännöt kuin muilla, vaan se, että suhtautuvatko muut tallit itse tuomitsevammin erityisvapauksien käyttöön, vaikka sääntöjen mukaan olisi mahdollista? Vielä rautalangasta. Jos ja kun froome on hakenut ja saanut TUE:n hoitaa astmaa prednisolonilla 5 päivää, niin onko muiden tallien sisäinen politiikka, ettei TUE:a edes haettaisi vastaavassa tilanteessa?

----------


## Scade

Sinänsä tämä keskustelu korostaa hyvin sitä, että doping on ensisijaisesti kysymys laista. Vasta sen jälkeen sitten moraalista, terveydestä, yms.

----------


## plr

Eikä oikeastaan ole edes kyse laeista, koska dopingin määrittää WADAn lista (https://www.wada-ama.org/en/content/what-is-prohibited), joka kertoo onko jokin aine tai menetelmä dopingia vai ei. Aineet listalla vaihtuvat eli uusia aineita lisätään ja vanhoja myös joskus poistetaan. Nykyinen lista on voimassa tämän vuoden, jonka jälkeen vuoden 2019 dopingainelista tulee voimaan.

----------


## Scade

> Eikä oikeastaan ole edes kyse laeista, koska dopingin määrittää WADAn lista (https://www.wada-ama.org/en/content/what-is-prohibited), joka kertoo onko jokin aine tai menetelmä dopingia vai ei. Aineet listalla vaihtuvat eli uusia aineita lisätään ja vanhoja myös joskus poistetaan. Nykyinen lista on voimassa tämän vuoden, jonka jälkeen vuoden 2019 dopingainelista tulee voimaan.



Totta, joissain (enimmäkseen Keski-Euroopan?) maissa käsittääkseni on myös ihan maan laissa säädetty, mutta WADA tuota listaa käytännössä ylläpitää. Pointtini lähinnä on, että loppuen lopuksi on kyse siitä, että on päätetty, että joitain aineita ei saa käyttää, joitan saa jos on luvat ja loppuja sitten saa käyttää. Löytyy tuolta WADAn sivustolta toki jonkinlaiset kriteerit (2 kriteeriä on täytettävä):

It has the potential to enhance or enhances sport performance;It represents an actual or potential health risk to the Athlete;It violates the spirit of sport (this definition is outlined in the Code).
Omasta mielestäni on kuiteenkin jokseenkin sattumanvaraista tai vähintään tulkintakysymys miksi joku aine päätyy listalle ja toinen ei. Samaan aikaan joidenkin kiellettyjen aineiden käyttöä voisi perustella myös terveydellisistä syistä. En nyt siis kannusta ketään dopingiin, mutta varsin usein (suomalaisessa) keskustelussa doping nähdään ennen kaikkea moraalisena asiana ja se edustaa suurta pahaa. 

Näin ihan aiheesta ohi menevänä anekdoottina mielestäni oli koomista kun kuntosalilla, jossa asioin todettiin säännöissä kategorisesti, että suorituskykyä parantavien aineiden käyttö on salilla kielletty. Teki mieli mennä näsäviisastelemaan ja kysymään miten suhtautuvat veden juontiin, tai heitetäänkö minut ulos salilta jos vaikka banaanin vetäisen naamaan treenin yhteydessä.

----------


## OJ

> Ei ollut fancy bears tuttu. Cycling newsin mukaan froomen osalta 2013 ja 2014 viiden ja seitsemän päivän kuurit astman hoitoon prednisolonia. Omien sanojensa mukaan oli kertonut nämä julkisuuteen jo ennen vuotoa. 
> 
> Edelleen siis hämärän peitossa mihin perustuu väite että sky dominoi jälleen tdf:ää erivapauksien  avulla. Lisätiedot myös siitä, onko muilla talleilla täysi nollatoleranssi erivapauksien suhteen, kiinnostaa.



Hankala sanoa käyttävätko muut erivapauksia koska ainoat konkreettiset todisteet koskevat vain yhtä tiimiä. Tässä ammattipyoräilyn kontekstissa ei taida mennä kovin pahasti metsään jos olettaa "sallittujen" lääkkeiden olevan laajassa käytossä. Sallitut lääkkeet esimerkiksi tramadol, salbutamol ja telmisartan eivät ole mitään uusia juttuja. Telmisartan ja tramadol taitavat kuitenkin olla Wadan seurannassa samalla tavalla kuin meldonium ennen kiellettyjen listalle päätymistä. Lisäksi tipan käytto on myos säännoissä kielletty, mutta sitä lienee vaikea todistaa ellei jää rysän päältä kiinni...tai postaa itsestään kuvia sosiaaliseen mediaan...

----------


## Jeppekoira

> Hankala sanoa kÃ¤yttÃ¤vÃ¤tko muut erivapauksia koska ainoat konkreettiset todisteet koskevat vain yhtÃ¤ tiimiÃ¤.



Jos muilla tiimeillä olisi sisäisesti sääntöjä selvästi tiukempi linja erivapauksien suhteen, luulisi tästä olevan julkisuudessa tietoa. Eikös tällainen toiminta olisi hyvää peeärrää? No, tuskin tämä asia tästä sen pidemmälle tässä keskustelussa etenee. Aika moni täällä on sitä mieltä, että sky käyttää kaikkia harmaan alueen mahdollisuuksia selvästi muita enemmän ja jotkut jopa sitä mieltä, että UCI ja WADA katsovat skyn doping rikkeitä sormien läpi.. ja se heille sallittakoon. Itse en ole sinänsä mitään mieltä asiasta.. ehkä olen seurannut pyöröilyä liian vähän aikaa ja liian pintapuolisesti ollakseni vielä 100 % vakuuttunut muiden tallien paremmasta rehellisyyden/eettisyyden tasosta vs. sky.

----------


## buhvalo

Tämä oli hyvä, ehkä hivenen tarkoitushakuinen. Huonoimmat TdF debyytit tulevilta mestareilta.

----------

